#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-08
<jenda> MenZa: got a package ;)
<jenda> (but gotta run)
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> well, am back now ;)
* jenda was in court :)
<MenZa> nice :D
<MenZa> Interesting case?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> Father vs. Misbehaving Tenant
<MenZa> :o
<jenda> 
<jenda> I'll bbl.
<beuno> ping somerville32
<somerville32> beuno: pong
<beuno> hey there
<somerville32> hi
<beuno> how's it going?
<somerville32> Pretty good
<somerville32> Lets get UWN 27 out :] 
<beuno> yes
<somerville32> gobby.ubuntu.com
<beuno> that's where I was going at
<beuno> also, I saw this mail about getting the herd2 page up
<beuno> what do you know about that?
<somerville32> just woke up :P
<beuno> heh, I'm still tryin to
<WaterSevenUb> somerville32, sorry.. .I was checking if we could use the server for translating the UWN...
<WaterSevenUb> ?
<WaterSevenUb> after release:)
<somerville32> yp
<somerville32> *yup :)
<somerville32> beuno; login
<WaterSevenUb> thanks.
* somerville32 pings Jenda.
* beuno pings elkbuntu with the home of getting a pong back someday
* jenda pongs somerville32
<tsmithe> ooh smelly!
<somerville32> tsmithe: long on
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> *log on
<somerville32> We need to do UWN 27 :)
<somerville32> jenda: Trivia contest results?
<tsmithe> somerville32, i cant type... rearranged keys to dvorak :P
<tsmithe> im not avoiding it - promise! :)
<jenda> aha
<tsmithe> aha?
<somerville32> tsmithe: Just rearrange them back to normal
<tsmithe> :D ive already broken two...
<beuno> tsmithe: tell me if you get used to it, I've been wanting to give that a try for a while
<jenda> lol ;)
<jenda> tsmithe: I only broke one in the process ;)
* jenda points at tsmithe and laughs.
<tsmithe> bah
<tsmithe> half fixed one...
<jenda> No seriously - you took the plunge. Respek, mon ;)
<tsmithe> right back at ya!
<jenda> beuno: I use it, atoponce uses it - how could you not trust it ;)
<jenda> and now even tsmithe uses it :)
<beuno> lol
<beuno> does it really improve speed?
<tsmithe> its really quite easy to learn
<tsmithe> but im slow
<tsmithe> and: "even tsmithe"????
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Woot!
<tsmithe> huh??
<somerville32> Everyone come help! :P
<tsmithe> ...?
<beuno> somerville32: maybe "everyone" is a bit vage
<beuno> I thing you should point fingers
* tsmithe hides
* somerville32 points at tsmithe and jenda
* tsmithe is hidden - you can't see me!
<somerville32> tsmithe: Common'
<somerville32> Feisty changes are _really_ easy now :] 
<somerville32> You could do "Community News" if you wanted to
<somerville32> We don't have anything under Community News
<tsmithe> slow typing! and im gonna get food ;)
<tsmithe> and i've got an essay to write :)
<juliux> somerville32, if it is a community news, the german locoteam forum has now more then 500.000 posts;)
<tsmithe> byes
<tsmithe> woah
<somerville32> juliux: Awesome! Come add that to the loco news! :D
<tsmithe> :D
<juliux> somerville32, my english is so bad
<somerville32> lol
<juliux> yes my english is bad
<jenda> not me!
<somerville32> Is there 500.000 posts or 500 000 posts?
<somerville32> Thats... a half a million posts, lol
<jenda> But I'll check juliux' english if he writes it :)
<juliux> 500000 post
<jenda> somerville32: 500 000 is better.
<juliux> somerville32, in germany you write every 100 a dot;) so 1.000.000 is a million
<jenda> 500.000 and 500,000 could be mistaken for 500
<juliux> ah every 1000
<jenda> same here
<somerville32> juliux: Jenda will now interview you.
<juliux> hmpf
<jenda> No - jules will write it, and I'll check it after him ;)
<juliux> somerville32, can you give me the gobby server datas
<somerville32> Umm...
<somerville32> the gobby server is dying, lol
<somerville32> It is going _super_ slow
* jenda is quite stressed with the coming exams :(
<juliux> somerville32, ok i will add it tommorow
<somerville32> Umm..
<somerville32> we're releasing today :P
<juliux> ah ok
<somerville32> link to your forums?
<juliux> so pls the address and pw;)
<juliux> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/
<beuno> juliux: gobby.ubuntu.com
<beuno> no password
<juliux> beuno, thxs
<beuno> np
<juliux> somerville32, it is not sure that the kubuntu team will be at chemnitz!
<juliux> somerville32, they ask for projects but no projects are until now approved
<somerville32> Well, modify it then
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i will add that there is also an ubuntu booth
<juliux> somerville32, can i add that ubuntu and edubuntu will be also there?
<somerville32> Yup
<juliux> somerville32, did you know who writes this about the kubuntu at chemnitz linuxdays?
<juliux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConferenceAppearances there is no entry about that
<somerville32> No idea
<juliux> hm
<juliux> i am on all the german expo mailinglists and there come no mail
<juliux> can we kick it this time and add it perhaps next time?
<somerville32> Ok
* juliux want to check if we can make a ubuntu,kubuntu,edubunut booth and not a single one for every project
<somerville32> jenda: ping ping ping
<jenda> somerville32: pong pong pong
<jenda> somerville32: the trivia, I know.
<somerville32> lol
<jenda> I can't get the info :/
<somerville32> You read my mind
<somerville32> Why not?
<somerville32> Ok
<beuno> has anyone seen elkbuntu around lately?  I've been trying to get ahold of her for days now
<somerville32> Deleting trivia section
<jenda> I'll scan them logs.
<jenda> somerville32: gimme a sec more :)
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> juliux: Are you going to write that article about the geman froums?
<somerville32> *german
<juliux> somerville32, sure
<juliux> somerville32, done, or should i write more?
<juliux> jenda, did you need a price for the quiz?
<jenda> juliux: I always need a prize for the quiz ;)
<juliux> is a limited ubuntu edgy dvd a good prize?
<juliux> but the cover is english
<jenda> somerville32: got it!
<jenda> juliux: very, very good :)
<somerville32> :D
<jenda> if you're willing to send it around the globe, I can announce it for next week.
<juliux> jenda, ok the german ubuntu assocation sponsor a prize;)
<jenda> juliux: can I just say German LoCo Team? :)
<juliux> sure
<somerville32> We need another Gobby server
<jenda> Or is it the German Ubuntu Associacion, per se.
<somerville32> this thing is too slow
<juliux> jenda, LocoTeam != german ubuntu assocation;)
<jenda> ok
<juliux> somerville32, as i sad i can sponsor a gobby server on my server
<somerville32> juliux: Set it up
<jenda> somerville32: where are we editing, then?
<somerville32> We're going to edit on Juliux's server today
<juliux> somerville32, with password?
<somerville32> juliux: ufl@ftw
<jenda> somerville32: what port are we on at gobby.ubuntu.com?
<somerville32> 6522
<juliux> somerville32, on port 6522 is an other sobby server runnig so i will use port 12345
<somerville32> juliux: put it on 6523
<juliux> ok
<somerville32> OH wait a sec
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> beuno has something to share
<beuno> juliux: is the server permanent?
<juliux> beuno, dual p3 1ghz with 1,5gb ram;)
<juliux> somerville32, done;)
<beuno> yes, but I mean is it on 24/7?
<juliux> beuno, yes
<beuno> I've got dedicated servers on peer1 datacenter
<juliux> beuno, up since 340days;9
<beuno> great
<beuno> is it in the US or DE?
<juliux> DE
<juliux> beuno, hostname ubuntu.juliux.de
<somerville32> juliux's server seems quick enough :] 
<juliux> somerville32, good
<juliux> somerville32, there is only a mail and web server running;)
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Lets get this baby done! :)
<somerville32> Everyone... attack feisty changes! :D
<beuno> yeap, quick here too
<beuno> thanks juliux
<beuno> could you get backups going on there too?
<beuno> we've had some... ehm... problems before
<juliux> hehe
<beuno> I had some sort of mirror thing going with tony yarusso
<juliux> beuno,  load average: 0.08, 0.07, 0.08 at the moment
<somerville32>  15:52:33 up 4 days,  3:06,  7 users,  load average: 3.25, 2.13, 1.86
<somerville32> Thats my computer, lol
<beuno> heh
<beuno> great
<beuno> but can you get a versioned backup going on it?
<beuno> every hour or so
<juliux> somerville32, if the gobby server is down and i am not online ring me on my mobilphone, i will not answer but i will search for an internet connection to repare it;)
<somerville32> juliux: I'll text msg you
<somerville32> What is your cell phone number?
<juliux>  +491636011545
<juliux> during the day i am at university but we have a lot of terminals there;)
<somerville32> Umm..
<juliux> and we have wlan;)
<somerville32> does text-messaging someone in a different country cost money? lol
<juliux> yes so ring me;)
<somerville32> That'll cost me even more money, lol
<juliux> i will not take the call but i see that you ring me;)
<juliux> so no costs;)
<somerville32> There is a probably a connection free or something, lol :P
<somerville32> How about... I send you an e-mail? :P
<somerville32> And you check your e-mails on your phone/
<juliux> i can't check my e-mails on my phone;)
<juliux> i will check my mails at university;)
<jenda> somerville32: done my bit.
<somerville32> Woot
<beuno> somerville32: we really need to get more ppl on feisty changes
<beuno> it's a LOT to sum up
* somerville32 nods.
<beuno> I'll get one more package done
<beuno> and I have to get back to work
<beuno> I'll try and come back later
<tsmithe> i would do some, but, well... scroll up ;)
<somerville32> Oh look
<somerville32> Beryl-project.org was hacked by compiz people
<somerville32> lol
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> as i said in offtopic, "somerville32, old news"
<beuno> ok, 4 down, like a million to go!
<tsmithe> sorry
<beuno> ok, I'll bbl
<somerville32> ...
<somerville32> There is only ~60 more
<somerville32> and I bet ~10 of them will get dropped
<somerville32> So more like 50
<juliux> gn8
<tsmithe> jenda, how long did it take you to learn dvorak?
<jenda> not long.
<jenda> max 2 weeks.
<jenda> I think I could type decently over the weekend.
<jenda> Took two weeks to feel comfy, though.
<tsmithe> yeah
<tsmithe> sounds bout right
<tsmithe> im getting used to it
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: gobby?
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: yes please  ;D
<beuno> ubuntu.juliux.de
<beuno> port: 6523
<beuno> ufl@ftw
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks beuno 
<beuno> np
<Admiral_Chicago> God, even finding information on GNOME on their pages is impossible
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-09
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> I hate suming up gnome packages...
<beuno> 45 feisty packages to go for UWN
<beuno> someone's gotto have a few extra minutes...
* somerville32 is back.
<somerville32> <-- is stupid.
<rjian> did anyone receive the UWN 26 on their email?
<theCore> rjian: I did receive it
<rjian> strange i did not received any...
<rjian> hmm
<rjian> theCore: can u send me a copy?
<theCore> rjian: to?
<theCore> rjian: your email?
<rjian> rjian@moss.orgz.ph
<theCore> rjian: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2007-January/000066.html
<Admiral_Chicago> someone with info about gobby UWN?
<Admiral_Chicago> i lost my log when I restarted this liveCD
<tonyyarusso> Anyone seen bueno?
<BHSPitLappy> no
<Admiral_Chicago> tonyyarusso: he was here a few hours ago
<Admiral_Chicago> !seen beuno
<tonyyarusso> Admiral_Chicago: Ah, all right.
<ubotu> I last saw beuno (n=martin@68-155-114-200.fibertel.com.ar) 2h 36m 26s ago, quiting: "Ex-Chat"
<theCore> Admiral_Chicago: ubuntu.juliux.de; port: 6523; passwd: ufl@ftw
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks theCore 
<tonyyarusso> Oh good, at least that got taken care of
<Admiral_Chicago> tonyyarusso: UWN?
<tonyyarusso> Admiral_Chicago: yeah, the server.  Mine died.
<Admiral_Chicago> oh okay.
<Admiral_Chicago> tonyyarusso: maybe you can answer this, i'm looking at xine-lib and under it I see libxine-dev, libxine-main etc
<tonyyarusso> Admiral_Chicago: um, ok?
<Admiral_Chicago> do I just name it Xine Lib or Libxine or Xine. Are each one seperate?
<tonyyarusso> Name it for what?
<Admiral_Chicago> UWN 27. Doing Feisty changes
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> I'd go with Xine myself, but Corey usually does that section.
<Admiral_Chicago> I'll just do some other ones and ping Cody or Corey when they are around.
<tonyyarusso> Sounds good
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-cache show pypsi
<Admiral_Chicago> dammit. i forget i'm on irssi and not talking to a terminal
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm that doesn't return anything. is this even in the repos...maybe added in feisty
* nixternal needs gobby server ip
<nixternal> somerville32: gobby server ip?
<nixternal> so i can add the kubuntu stuff from today
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Umm... :)
<somerville32> One sec
<nixternal> somerville32: where at in the world are you btw? you seem to be online all the time as well :)
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Atlantic Canada
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> so you are an hour ahead of me then i believe
<nixternal> -0600 here, -0500 where you are?
<somerville32> No
<somerville32> -0400
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> newfoundland?
<nixternal> hehe
<somerville32> Nfld is -0330
<somerville32> ubuntu.juliux.de 6523
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: it's ubuntu.juliux.de. 6523 ufl@ftw if you need it
<Admiral_Chicago> ah there you go
<nixternal> thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> brb
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> i am trying to find news and it just isn't there
<somerville32> : (
<somerville32> Look in your mailbox
<somerville32> I'm sure there is something on the ml
<nixternal> im on every list there is :)  the bug list is nice and full ;p
<somerville32> lol
<nixternal> i will make a quick run through though and see if anything stands out
<nixternal> check the community stuff up top, ready for some proofing, i add the kubuntu meeting, cd/dvd image testing, and a quick ubuntu irc port 8001 note
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> What about mentioning Second Life is going GPL?
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Oh wait, we don't want to be slashdot ;] 
<nixternal> wth is Second Life?
<somerville32> A game
<nixternal> ahh
* nixternal don't have time for games anymore
<nixternal> school, kubuntu, and kde keep me busy
<somerville32> It was on slashdot
<nixternal> i don't read that anymore, it is poisoned news
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Oh crap
<nixternal> uh oh
<somerville32> It is tomorrow in 10 minutes
<nixternal> well, 1hr 10min here :)
<somerville32> We need to get this baby released, lol
<nixternal> what else needs something that is important
<somerville32> Feisty Changes needs to be finished up
<somerville32> There is 3-4 left
* nixternal looks
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> We need proof readers :] 
<nixternal> i removed imgSeek from teh feisty changes because it was nothing more than a manual merge from MoM, and it hasn't changed since January 2006, over a year ago
<nixternal> feisty section is complete
<somerville32> Huzzah!
<somerville32> Proof read time
<somerville32> crimsun, ping
<nixternal> doing so now, running it through my dictionary
<nixternal> spell checking completed
<somerville32> Awesome
<somerville32> Anyone else want to check it out before I send it?
<somerville32> btw, nixternal
<somerville32> Did you find the nice formatted info about the packages helpful?
<nixternal> for feisty changes?
<somerville32> Yup
<rjian> back...
<nixternal> all i needed really was the package name and version, google provides me teh rest, but it is good for those who don't knwo the packages and it gives them an idea of what it is, so it is easier to find
<somerville32> nixternal: Well, one of the hard parts before was going through each package and determining if it was worthy or not
* rjian y is it im always receiving d UWN15??
<somerville32> Plus the info was all scewed all over the place
<somerville32> IT was hard to work with
<somerville32> Very intimidating
<nixternal> ya
<somerville32> It was a lot easier to get people to help
<somerville32> This week felt like a breeze
<nixternal> well from now on if i am around i can give you a hand from the get go on it
<nixternal> i figure if there are 20 great updates that should be enough
<nixternal> but there are a lot of little updates which really don't need mentioning
<nixternal> when going through the feisty-changes list
* somerville32 nods
<somerville32> We only do new releases
<somerville32> nixternal: Can you get links to the wiki pages of the new members?
<nixternal> sure can
<somerville32> thanks
<nixternal> done
<somerville32> I think we're ready
<nixternal> one sec
<nixternal> fixing some wording
<somerville32> tell me when :] 
<nixternal> ok done
<nixternal> fixing the chicago stuff, don't want a million people showing up to a library for a business venue
<somerville32> ok
<somerville32> imported to wiki
<somerville32> Last chance to review everyone
<somerville32> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue27
<nixternal> good job somerville32!
<somerville32> Thanks :)
<somerville32> You too
<nixternal> no problem, anytime you need some help, ping me
* somerville32 will.
<somerville32> :)
<elkbuntu> nixternal, aha.. feel like using your fridge superpowers?
<nixternal> sure
<elkbuntu> ok, let me move stuff to a wikipage for you to copy from
<elkbuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCAOpenDay2007
<elkbuntu> nixternal, :)
<nixternal> roger
<somerville32> elkbuntu, Will you proof UWN?
<elkbuntu> somerville32, will it take less than two minutes?
<somerville32> It might take three
<somerville32> Depends on how fast you can read ;] 
<somerville32> elkbuntu, let me know when you're done
<elkbuntu> i'll let you know when i actually start. i havent yet. im in an out of the room constantly at the moment
<somerville32> elkbuntu, I'm just going to send it cause I need sleep
<nixternal> elkbuntu: posted, awaiting approval
<nixternal> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/709
<nixternal> dunno if you can read that, but worth a shot :)
<nixternal> nope, guess not :(
<somerville32> nixternal: You should send in something for UWN 27 too
<nixternal> hrmm, somerville32 ^^
<somerville32> moo?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:somerville32] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 27 released, UWN 28 in progress for Jan 15th | ask about the gobby server | CodySomerville (somerville32) is the new Co-Chief Editor for UWN
<Admiral_Chicago> sweet it's out
<somerville32> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> should I change https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter to show that?
<Admiral_Chicago> is the translation ready? probably not right
<Admiral_Chicago> found some mistakes...
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> OH well
<somerville32> And no
<somerville32> I'm editing the front page
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, fixes the link
<somerville32> What are the mistakes?
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, ?
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: just a Behind Ubuntu Link
<somerville32> We didn't have a Behind Ubuntu link in UWN 27
<somerville32> You fixed it in UWN 27?
<somerville32> *26
<Admiral_Chicago> no, 26
<Admiral_Chicago> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well it's fixed
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc, Teg was updated recently to add desktop icons or icons in the applications menu, that may go into next week
<somerville32> cool
<somerville32> Woot for the first UWN of 2007!
<somerville32> UWN Issue #27! :)
<Admiral_Chicago> what script did you try? was it the one that dumped 2K lines?
<somerville32> Hmm?
<Admiral_Chicago> UWN 26 said you were testing a script to make writing UWN 27 much easier
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> And we did :)
<Admiral_Chicago> cool. btw, fixed a link. HelpingWithBugs to use interwiki linking, there was a trailing [WWW] 
<somerville32> Umm...
<somerville32> We don't want interwiki linking
<Admiral_Chicago> no? oh yes because of the fridge and hosting on other pages.
<Admiral_Chicago> I'll fix it then
<Admiral_Chicago> done, I think I put it back properly.
<somerville32> :] 
* rjian can someone send me a Copy of UWN 26??
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue26
<Admiral_Chicago> rjian: that link
<rjian> Admiral_Chicago: thnx.. y is UWN15 is always on my Indox?
<somerville32> rjian: Did you get another copy of UWN 15 today?
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure...maybe it just likes you a lot
<rjian> somerville32:  yup..
<somerville32> e-mail?
<rjian> Admiral_Chicago: hehehe 
<rjian> rjian_sevilla@yahoo.com
<Admiral_Chicago> seems i come up 5th with my LP page if I google myself
* Admiral_Chicago might be on LP too much
<WaterSevenUb> following the topic... ask about the gobby server :-).... for translation of the UWN purposes which one is adequate?
<WaterSevenUb> yesterday I saw gobby.ubuntu.com but it seemed there were so many documents open ... perhaps no backups as well? :) 
<jenda> I think you can use ubuntu.juliux.de
<WaterSevenUb> 6522(3)?
<jenda> 3, I think.
<jenda> ufl@ftw
<WaterSevenUb> jenda, the version there is the last version?
<jenda> dunno
* jenda screams ' somerville32 '!!!
<jenda> (and runs)
<WaterSevenUb> Well.. I use the wiki one... :)
<crimsun> somerville32: contentless pong: 00:19 #ubuntu-marketing: < somerville32> crimsun, ping
<rjian> good eve people
<juliux> hi all
<juliux> jenda, ping
<WaterSevenUb> hey:) correct the typo in the UWN "Changes In Fiesty".. it has been around for a while.
<jenda> juliux: pong
<jenda> juliux: just got a package ;)
<KenSentMe> I have a question about the Ubuntu Weekly #27
<KenSentMe> On the wikipage of the newsletter there's a link to a wiki paga about TestDisk. However that page doesn't exist (yet). 
<KenSentMe> Why is the link in the text then?
<MitchM> The link propagated itself from anti-matter
<MitchM> :0
<MitchM> :)*
<juliux> jenda, did you know somebody who as ubuntu stickers?
<MenZa> juliux: I got my shirt
<MenZa> And it pwns so much
<MenZa> Thanks :D
<juliux> MenZa, cool
<juliux> MenZa, right size?
<nixternal> shirt?
<nixternal> omg show me now, and price, and size, and can you ship it to chicago? :)
<MenZa> yep juliux
<MenZa> nixternal: Polo shirt with logo embroid
<nixternal> omg
* nixternal faints
<juliux> nixternal, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/download/3158/
<juliux> there is a picture
<juliux> nixternal, sure we can ship it to chicago
<nixternal> ooh now that i really really like
<nixternal> awesome
<nixternal> less than $100 :)
<juliux> i will check it
<nixternal> thank you
<juliux> nixternal, i cost 8 with dhl
<juliux> nixternal, as a normal letter until 500gr
<nixternal> $10 USD, not to shabby
<nixternal> cost of the shirt?
<juliux> poloshirt or t-shirt?
<nixternal> both
<nixternal> are they both embroidered?
<juliux> yes
<nixternal> nice
<juliux> if you want booth the shipit cost sit 12, the poloshirt 15, the t-shirt 10 so 37 total
<juliux> i think this is around 50$
<nixternal> wow
<nixternal> 48.14 to be exact
<juliux> ok
<nixternal> that is a damn good price
<nixternal> im checking with the chicago guys to see if they want any
<juliux> ok
<juliux> but rember size m is out allready
<nixternal> oh ya, what sizes are available?
<juliux> s,l,xl,xxl
<nixternal> sweet
<nixternal> i know I will need at least a XXL
<juliux> hehe
<nixternal> are they big in size, or normal?
<juliux> normal
<nixternal> im 6'3 220 pounds, i need some room
<juliux> and they will not be smaller during wasching;)
<juliux> 6'4 ;)
<nixternal> excellent
<nixternal> holy jesus, another tall drink of water
<nixternal> is the XXL long enough on you
<nixternal> that is my only issue with XXL shirts
<nixternal> i could wear XL, but they are never long enough for me
<juliux> i need only xl
<nixternal> i can't believe how cheap you are selling those shirts
<nixternal> the polo embroidered for me would cost $30
<nixternal> hell, i paid $20 for a cafepress t-shirt
<juliux> it is not so cheap
<juliux> normaly in german a poloshirt cost around 20 
<WaterSevenUb> (hhhmmm...translating UWN.... what feature is this:  * New Feature: Community Spotlight - Process of the Week; )
<nixternal> $48 for a polo and a t-shirt shipped to the USA is CHEAP
<WaterSevenUb> (?)
<juliux> but we are an non profit organisation
<nixternal> that's awesome. i am definitely going to do one of each, but i am waiting to see if the chicago guys want anything, then we can just do one shipment
<juliux> nixternal, we do all the work unpayed in our freetime;)
<nixternal> that's the greatness of our comunity
<nixternal> juliux: we have been looking for a good place to do shirts for us, and we haven't found anything close to your prices
<WaterSevenUb> (regarding the next UWN)
<nixternal> WaterSevenUb: #27 or #28?
<WaterSevenUb> #27.... 
* nixternal checks
<WaterSevenUb> regarding the next #28
<juliux> nixternal, we buyed 50 t-shirts and 100 poloshirts for 1500,-
<juliux> nixternal, that is a normal price in germany
<nixternal> wow
<juliux> and the stickery is made in germany;
<nixternal> WaterSevenUb: i have no idea what that feature is. it seems issue 28's Community Spotlight will highlight a "Process of the Week"
<nixternal> what that process is i don't know as of right now
<WaterSevenUb> .. it's difficult to translate without knowing :) thx anyway.
<nixternal> juliux: can you give me the weight of each, 1 polo weighs?  1 t-shirt weighs? that way there we can see how much it will cost us to ship whatever amount we request?
<nixternal> what city in germany btw?
<juliux> nixternal, if you have more then the two shirts we can send it as a package upto 2kgs it cost 12,90 8shirts are 2kg
<juliux> nixternal, i am from dresden;)
<juliux> nixternal, same city as pitti;)
<nixternal> nice
<juliux> nixternal, 5kg package cost 32 10kg package 42 20kg package 42
<juliux> nixternal, did you have any idea if we or you have to pay duty?
<nixternal> i was wondering the same
<juliux> out for dinner;)
<WaterSevenUb> other question... you used a script to produce Feisty Changes? I was wondering how easy would be to change it to make easier the translations of Feisty Changes section.
<nixternal> i don't know about that, i believe somerville32 or Burgandavia would know more about that
<WaterSevenUb> ok...thx again.
<nixternal> no problem, sorry i couldn't me of more assistance
<nixternal> juliux: you must have a DHL account, if I were to ship a similar package to you, it has quoted me at $191.79 USD :\
<juliux> nixternal, i uses deutschepost.de;)
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> i was like how does he ship that cheap
<nixternal> juliux: someone also said (i will check into it) that if you post it as a gift, then it is non-dutiable or whatever that word was :)
<juliux> nixternal, i will check in the internet how to deal with that problem;
<juliux> nixternal, or ask my parents they are sending every year christmas gifts to usa
<nixternal> hehe, that will work
<juliux> what shirts should i reserve for you?
<nixternal> right now 1XXL Polo and 1XXL T-shirt
<juliux> ok
<juliux> done,)
<nixternal> that was easy :)
<nixternal> if i dont' hear anything within the next hour or so from the chicago guys, then it will be up to them on getting a shirt :)
<juliux> nixternal, it is first come first get
<nixternal> Note: Most personal shipments worth up to $200, and gift packages worth up to $100, will pass dutyfree as long as the recipient does not receive multiple packages in a single day whose cumulative value is more than these amounts.
<juliux> sounds good
<nixternal> that is a government website here in the states
<juliux> if we get over the 200$ we will make two packages to two different people;)
<nixternal> that is a good idea
<nixternal> i wonder where they all are
<nixternal> none of the bums work, they are all students pretty much
<juliux> nixternal, what time you have in us?
<nixternal> almsot 13:00
<juliux> that is to early for students;)
<nixternal> hehe true
<juliux> but i get up very early every day:(
<nixternal> i try to
<juliux> i have to;) my first course is at 7:30 ;)
<nixternal> ya, i will be doing that next week as a matter of fact
<juliux> hi tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> hi juliux 
<jenda> juliux: I have stickers. Tons.
<juliux> jenda, did you have a picture?
<juliux> jenda, i want to buy some for the expos in germany
<jenda> sure
<jenda> j'sec
<jenda> juliux: http://flickr.com/photos/menza/190241486/
<juliux> jenda, can you mail me the price?
<jenda> juliux: simple - 2 for 10 small ones or 1 big one.
<juliux> good price
<tonyyarusso> !seen bueno
<ubotu> I haven't seen bueno recently
<juliux> yeah edubuntu stickers;)
<jenda> lemme check stock
<juliux> !benuo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benuo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juliux> jenda, i will buy a lot of stickers;)
<jenda> uh oh... bad news :/
<jenda> it seems I don't have many of the little ones left.
<jenda> (where could they be - did I really ship them all?)
<juliux> jenda, then i will take the rest, if possible;)
<tonyyarusso> If anyone sees bueno, tell him he can turn off the script.
<jenda> sure it's possible, but give me a bit to search.
<jenda> juliux: how many would you be interested in? I've been considering a reprint for some time anyway.
<juliux> jenda, around 500 or more
<juliux> jenda, let me know if you will reprint one, i will check with the rest of the team how much stickers we want
<juliux> jenda, but we have around 10 expos in germany this year
<jenda> juliux: with such an order, I'll definitely reprint.
<juliux> jenda, i will talk with the rest of the team this week
<jenda> great
<jenda> would you prefer somethnig like that on the picture, or, say brown? :)
<jenda> (me looks for pic of old stickers)
<jenda> elkbuntu: got any pics of the brown stickers?
<juliux> i prefer the powered by stickers
<jenda> yes, powered by, but I can make them nice and brown, too ;)
<juliux> hm brown?
<juliux> pic?
<jenda> This is one option: http://commodore.gran.ee/images/designedforubuntu.png
<jenda> (changing the text)
<jenda> juliux: if you order 500 or more, I can make it German text as well :)
<juliux> no powered by is great
<jenda> ok
<juliux> because it is the same like the windows stickers;)
<jenda> eek :)
<juliux> i don't like the brown stickers
<jenda> and this is the type I've already done: http://www.tikal26.net/ubuntu/Samolepka-EN.png
<jenda> or, I can just make it white.
<juliux> i like the old style ones;)
<jenda> ok
<juliux> but i will send all the pics to the teamlist
<jenda> they aren't necessarily old style - they're MenZa style. T'means I'll have to dig up the artwork ;)
<jenda> hehe, ok.
<jenda> It's no problem to dig up, really:
* MenZa bows to juliux
<MenZa> jenda: his shirt is awesome, innit?
<MenZa> shirts*, are*
<jenda> MenZa: perfect :)
<MenZa> I got mine today
<MenZa> = C'est sexcellent.
<jenda> A bit on the expensive side, but perfect :)
<MenZa> hah
<jenda> MenZa: so did I :)
<MenZa> How much are they, apiece?
<jenda> 15+4.50
<MenZa> What currency's that again? Euro?
<MenZa> :d
<jenda> yep
<juliux> MenZa, yes 
<MenZa> I've seen worse.
<MenZa> meh, bad irssi
<juliux> jenda, the normal price for a polo shirt in DE ist 20-25
<MenZa> Yeah, it's not that bad
<jenda> juliux: I don't normally buy polos, and never in DE ;)
<MenZa> Might order one with a breast pocket once you've got those ready, juliux
<MenZa> I wear polos constantly.
<jenda> juliux: I'm not saying there's anything wrong with it - just my personal opinion... and budget :)
<juliux> jenda, phh, i only buy alcohol in cz;)
<MenZa> lol
<jenda> I paid for MenZa's with the marketing money, as that's what his stickers will net.
<jenda> hehe
<juliux> MenZa, in CZ you get the 1l bottle for the price of the 0.7l bottle
<jenda> juliux: true, I don't buy much more either ;)
<MenZa> lol
<juliux> MenZa, and i can travel with my studentticket to cz;)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> nice
<MenZa> now
<MenZa> Gotta do some stupid project
<MenZa> ttyl
<jenda> juliux: so, in essence, your country promotes drinking for students?
<jenda> Boo!
<jenda> :)
<juliux> jenda, lol
<juliux> jenda, i can take the train until one station bevor the border, then i have to walk aroun 1km;)
<jenda> lol :)
<jenda> walking there is ok...
<jenda> walking back is the problem.
<juliux> jenda, most time we drive buy car;)
<jenda> Well, driving back would be illegal, wouldn't it? :)
<juliux> no
<juliux> 12l alcohol is allowed
<juliux> or 120l beer;)
<juliux> there was only one real controll in the last year
<jenda> juliux: is that in the boot or in the blood?
<juliux> jenda, LOL
<jenda> 120 l is what the average german drinks in a year :)
<jenda> Well, the Czech will down it in a mere 9 months ;)
<juliux> jenda, yes but we are students
<jenda> juliux: that's average vaules ;)
<juliux> jenda, i will work that the average will be higher;)
<juliux> in 2007;)
<jenda> hehe ;)
<jenda> This is from the National Geographic, some 2004
* beuno waves
<beuno> somerville32: great job on getting the UWN out in time
<juliux> hi beuno 
<somerville32> Thanks :] 
<beuno> hey juliux
<jenda> oi, beuno
<juliux> beuno, <tonyyarusso> If anyone sees bueno, tell him he can turn off the script.
<beuno> jenda  ;D
<beuno> aaah
<jenda> yeah, nice work, somerville32 ;)
<beuno> right
<beuno> will do now
<juliux> somerville32, i let the gobby server running, so feel free to use it;)
<beuno> thanks juliux
<somerville32> Thanks
<somerville32> Now... everyone get working on UWN 28! :D
<juliux> beuno, you are welcome
<beuno> lol
<beuno> somerville32: I'll be working on the Upstart article first
<beuno> and getting the DIY website demo up today
<somerville32> beuno: We're doing a process of the week this week
<beuno> :(
<beuno> ok
<beuno> I'll do it anyway while I have Scott's attention   :p
<beuno> and you can put it in whenever it's needed
<juliux> somerville32, you can ask the german kubuntu team about the uwn now in -meeting if you want
<jenda> juliux: speaking of stickers - would you be interested in the big round ones? they are really nice, and I've got plenty of them :)
<jenda> juliux: I can give you a quantity discount (with a bit of calculation...)
<juliux> cool
<juliux> nixternal, i said mako that you are organising a shirt shipping to usa;)
<jenda> sweet!
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> juliux: paypal the recommended exchange?
<juliux> nixternal, paypal is fine
<nixternal> did you ask your family about the duty thing?
<jenda> shipping to the US requires a customs notice...
<juliux> but then 2$ more for the charge;)
<nixternal> i know i don't pay any taxes/duty when i receive shipits
<jenda> ...you can just write it's a present ;)
<juliux> nixternal, not yet, i am not living at home;)
<nixternal> jenda knows :)
<jenda> hehe
<juliux> jenda, ah so i write on the package GIFT and everything is fine?
<nixternal> jenda: any idea on how long it will take to get here (days wise)
<jenda> juliux: nope, go to the post office, and ask about it.
<jenda> nixternal: about a week
<nixternal> wow, that is good
<jenda> shouldn't be more, unless it's really big.
<juliux> jenda, i have the papers here;) and no i see something about duty
<nixternal> i was expecting longer since this countries borders and customs are morons
<jenda> (if it's going prioritaire)
<juliux> jenda, there is a checkbox gift;)
<jenda> juliux: I don't think it's in the base prices - you don't _pay_ for it.
* nixternal selects the CHEAP option
<jenda> juliux: yes, taht's it ;)
<jenda> probably
<nixternal> no juliux won't pay for it, i will, which is no biggy as it seems it would only be a few bucks probably
<jenda> nixternal: for some reason, prioritaire seems default (in CZ)... the other is by ship, and that could take a month.
<nixternal> ya, i can't wait for no stinkin' ship ;)
<jenda> nixternal: you don't pay customs if it's a gift either.
<nixternal> i need a quality ubuntu shirt to make me look cool :)
<juliux> nixternal, sorry i don't get that
<nixternal> jenda: ya i found that out, gift <$100 USD == no duty, and even if it isn't a gift, something about it being <$200 == no duty as well
<nixternal> juliux: you have the quality ubuntu shirt i need to make me look stupendous (but im sure i will always look stupid) :)
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, one of the kubuntu devs could get me a kubuntu t-shirt screenprinted and it would cost me about $40 shipped
<jenda> juliux: in CZ, it works like this: I went to the post office and wanted to send my 4th batch of posters - they told me I can't ship to the US without customs notices. They gave me as many of these as I wanted, and I'm to check 'gift' on each, write 'posters' the date, and sign them.
<juliux> nixternal, i don't mean the duty i mean the charge for paypal;)
<jenda> I pre-made that in OO.org, so I just sign :)
<nixternal> $2 charge for paypal? don't bother me, i think that is how they get their kickback
<jenda> juliux: paypal won't cost you anything if it's paypal-to-paypal
<jenda> they only charge if it's credit-card-to-paypal.
<juliux> nixternal, we get 51$ from jenda and we had to pay 2 charge
<jenda> your bank might charge
<jenda> juliux: I paid by credit.
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> i will do p2p :)
<juliux> jenda, ah
<jenda> argh! juliux, that's 2 off your next purchase!
<nixternal> lol
<juliux> jenda, it is ok;)
<nixternal> speaking of that, what do you have for sale jenda?
<jenda> nixternal: stickers, as usual.
<nixternal> the powered by stickers?
<jenda> http://flickr.com/photos/menza/190241486/
<nixternal> you realise i have looked at that page 1000000000 times and i always forget :)
<jenda> no, I'm out of those - although I'll be printing again, as juliux wants an a**load...
<jenda> haha :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<juliux> jenda, did you think it is possible that i get the stickers at the end of februar?
<jenda> I now have tons of the round logo stickers, and the white things.
<jenda> juliux: definitely.
<juliux> jenda, good
<nixternal> the little white things or the big white things :)
<jenda> nixternal: big
<jenda> I'll be printing the little, however.
<nixternal> ya, i want the little and the round, i have a ton of the big ones from canonical that i have to hand out this weekend at our meeting
<nixternal> it is great, i am seeing ubuntu stickers all over laptops at the uni now
<nixternal> even though most are probably still running Windows :)
<jenda> nixternal: MenZa's big ones are bigger than canonicals... and they stick ;)
<jenda> hehe
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ya, the canonical ones stick for a month or so and then SLIDE off, they don't even fall off
<jenda> nixternal: how many of which are you thinking?
<jenda> hehe
<nixternal> prices and i will give you the amount
<nixternal> 5,000 each?
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> j/k
<jenda> I gave juliux the price of 2 for 10 small or each big.
<juliux> the first ones from canonical are great
<jenda> You can stick to that... or you can use $3 per 10 small ones and $2 for each big, for easiness of calculation :)
<nixternal> $2.63 USD isn't to shabby i guess
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahahahaha
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> jenda: i read you last line as "you can stick that.... or"
<jenda> those are my older prices - I just made up what I told juliux ;)
<jenda> hehe
<nixternal> i love this conver script, it converts everything for me via cli or a right click
<nixternal> Kubuntu FTW!
<juliux> jenda, we will talk if i know the total number of the stickers we want
<nixternal> i need to add some network conversions and some theorems so when i do tests and homework :)
<jenda> nixternal: if you could guess how many little ones you could use, it would help me decide if I should print 1000 or 2000
<jenda> juliux, nixternal, and if you two can use more than 300 (combined) of Kubuntu, Edubuntu or Xubuntu - I can print that as well.
<juliux> jenda, i only want ubuntu and edubuntu;)
<jenda> elkbuntu bought all of my Kubuntu, Edubuntu and Xubuntu prints :/
<jenda> juliux: ok :)
<nixternal> i would probably look at a few sets of each (at least Ubuntu & Kubuntu)
<jenda> juliux: please find out the numbers, at latest by the end of January.
<juliux> jenda, what is the minimum number?
<nixternal> how much are the round ones? and are there Kubuntu ones as well?
<jenda> nixternal: you'd have to get 300 of Kubuntu ;)
<jenda> no, not round Kubuntu, sorry :/
<nixternal> my laptop won't hold 300
<nixternal> ;p
<jenda> you could try persuading MenZa to make them.
* nixternal kicks MenZa as a means of persuasion
<jenda> nixternal: they are $2 apiece
<nixternal> next is Hobbsee's pointy stick of doom :)
<juliux> jenda, 2 !=2$
<nixternal> 2 == $2.63
<nixternal> unless that changes again anytime soon
<juliux> yes  is more then $ ;)
<jenda> juliux: your price is 2 - 2, his is $3 - $2 ;)
<juliux> jenda, hehe
<jenda> on average, it's quite fair :)
<jenda> you can choose either of the tariffs, I s'pose.
<nixternal> i seen someone had some little silver stickers somewhere as well
<jenda> Although that'll put me at a disadvantage...
<nixternal> can't remember where i saw them though
<jenda> nixternal: point me to them!!!
<jenda> :)
<nixternal> i wish i could remember, they were cool
<juliux> jenda, i take the 2;)
<nixternal> you know what, maybe directron.com had them at one point
<jenda> juliux: good :)
<juliux> nixternal, i think they are from germany
<juliux> nixternal, you mean the metal one?
<nixternal> very well could have been. yes the metal ones
<juliux> there was a company in german
<nixternal> which would go great with the brushed aluminum laptop
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-10
<jenda> atoponce: ping
<atoponce> jenda: yo
<jenda> good... ;)
<jenda> I was wondering if you're here.
<jenda> Waiting for your membership approval...
<atoponce> i wouldn't miss it for anything...  
<atoponce> thx. i appreciate it
<jenda> ...because I'm falling asleep ;)
<atoponce> yeah. it's long today, isn't it?
<jenda> indeed :)
<atoponce> jenda: and the clock ticks...
<atoponce>  
<jenda> indeed :)
* atoponce pokes jenda
<jenda> eek
<atoponce> jenda: thx
<jenda> np
<MitchM> Jenda; would you be up for cheering for me if i applied for membership?
<MitchM> Mainly for my hosting work for devubuntu
<MitchM> and ubuntucounter.org etc.
<jenda> MitchM: oh definitely.
<MitchM> jenda; awesome :) -- I may have to start gearing towards membership
<MitchM> Get good ol' Joey Stanford to root for me also
<somerville32> MitchM: Have you ever helped out with UWN?
<MitchM> somerville32, Did a a little work around #25 or so; nothing noticeable.
<MitchM> somerville32, If there is some work I can jump in on -- that would be great :)
<jenda> MitchM: that would make me even happier vouching for you :)
<MitchM> jenda, hehe; well guess I'm elected to start working on the UWn
<MitchM> I can even host a seperate gobby server on devubuntu.com if needed.
<MitchM> anything to do for 28?
<jenda> Everything.
<jenda> :)
<MitchM> haha.
<jenda> I gotta sleep.
<jenda> At least a bit.
<somerville32> MitchM: We got a good gobby server now
<somerville32> However, writers are always needed
<MitchM> _finally_ :P
<MitchM> I do dable in "english" everynow and again...
<MitchM> if there are a couple topics to choose from I could get started tonight
<somerville32> There are in-line comments
<MitchM> affirm
<MitchM> could you e-mail me the gobby info?
<MitchM> mitch (at) kci.net
<somerville32> We edit in the wiki
<MitchM> I'm still at work -- and will soon be departing from home
<MitchM> ah - gotcha.
<somerville32> We only move to Gobby when more then one person wants to work on it at a time
* MitchM nosd
<MitchM> s/nosd/nods/
<MitchM> So it article choice free-reign?
<somerville32> Yup
<MitchM> *nods head* looks easy enough -- I'll definetly jump in on #28 and help out.
<somerville32> Awesome
* atoponce looks forward to helping out with uwn
<atoponce> and anything else, really
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Welcome atoponce :)
<atoponce> somerville32: thx!  
<somerville32> poningru, sure :)
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> working on getting my gobby backup
<somerville32> juliux server is working well
<poningru> oh
<poningru> cool
<juliux> morning
<somerville32> Good Morning! :D
<jenda> morning
<jenda> Although I don't see what's so good about it...
<juliux> morning jenda 
* jenda 's entire body is aching, after he got talked into going to the gym with a friend yesterday...
<xipietotec> hahaha, exercise is for quitters!
<jenda> hehe
<poningru> jenda: frack that
<poningru> just go running
<atoponce> running is for wimps. swimming is the workout for men!  
<jenda> I hate swimming.
<atoponce> i  swimming
<atoponce> nothing better
<jenda> Drinking is.
<atoponce> so is sex.  
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Now you're positively contradicting yourself.
<jenda> ;)
<poningru> atoponce: swimming is quite hard to do at 4C
<poningru> any lower its actually good
<poningru> but here in fl the winter months temprature hangs around 4c
<atoponce> 4 isn't bad. stay in the water too long, though, and you're likely to catch something...
<jenda> 4 is the temperature at which the body will float best in the water ;)
<jenda> because the water is the heaviest at that temp.
<atoponce> yeah. stay in it too long, and your body certainly will start floating...  
<poningru> lol
<MitchM> good one.
<poningru> the bad thing is though that water is just the temperature of the atmo
<poningru> if the atmo goes lower water doesnt catchup
<poningru> so for you its actually 'warm'
<poningru> atleast couple of feet below surface
<atoponce> i swim indoors, at the gym, and they keep the pool a tad too warm
<poningru> ...
<atoponce> usually, it's around 70f
<atoponce> after a few laps, i feel like i'm swimming in a hot tub
<MitchM> snowboarding is the workout for real men.
<crimsun> whatever. irc is the real workout.
<MitchM> for thr minf
<MitchM> mind
<MitchM> not the body
<MitchM> :-)
<poningru> no way man
<FunnyLookinHat> MitchM sent me.
<jenda> hey, FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> howdy  : )
<jenda> where did he send you to? ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> To here of course  : )
<FunnyLookinHat> I have to run for now, but I'll have a few questions for you all when I get back  : )
<jenda> 
<juliux> hi all
<juliux> jenda, pls no forum for the marketing team, i don't like it if i have to poll(forum), push(mailinglist) is much better
<jenda> juliux: did you read my email
<jenda> ?
<juliux> jenda, sure
<jenda> we could set up a bridge
<juliux> i am not a friend of this bridges
<jenda> So that you only need to read one of the media.
<jenda> Do you use ubuntu-users ML?
<juliux> normaly a bridge make it easier to destroy the message tree
<jenda> easier, perhaps, but the reasoning to open up a forum is still valid.
<jenda> the MT needs more attention from the wider community.
<jenda> And it's been working for ubuntu-users.
<juliux> why?
<jenda> Why?
<jenda> Why we need attention?
<jenda> Because we lack workforce.
<juliux> bevor you search for more community contribution, make a plan what work could be done in the next weeks/month
<jenda> And keeping in touch is always good.
<jenda> gah
<jenda> juliux: I believe I tons of available work in my own project, not to mention the UWN which constantly needs help - and it never hurts to have more ideas.
<jenda> the fact is that mailing lists don't allow people to casually stumble upon them and watch the conversation. The tiny inconveniences of a bridge (probably negligeable) are by far outweighed by the benefit more eyes will bring.
<juliux> jenda, i know, but i think it is more effective if you have a list of work and then search for people who can do the work, i am a go example if you didn't asked me personal i would never join the marketing team;)
<jenda> I have different experience.
<juliux> that is my experiences with the expo team in germany;)
<juliux> every new member needs a mentor for the first 2-3 month
<jenda> Whenever I asked particular people to do something for me, they found they couldn't fit it in their schedule. The most productive people came them selves.
<jenda> yes @ mentor
<jenda> that doesn't seem to relate to keeping ourselves hidden on a mailing list.
<juliux> a mailinglist isn't hidden
<juliux> we have a public mailinglist archive everybody can join the mailinglist
<juliux> jenda, sorry i have to leave for dinner
<jenda> Laters.
<jenda> juliux: opinion noted.
<juliux> thxs
<atoponce> jenda: help
<juliux> re
<atoponce> freenode crap
<atoponce>  
<jenda> atoponce: at your service.
<jenda> Concept not understood.
<jenda> Freenode is perfect.
<jenda> I suggest inspecting user.
<jenda> ;)
<atoponce> :)
<atoponce> it's *always* user error, but i wouldn't expect freenode to be perfect... 
<juliux> hi willvdl 
<willvdl> Hi
<jenda> hello
<willvdl> juliux that mail finally got sent (1mb file :| )
<juliux> willvdl, thxs
<juliux> willvdl, i also have a public ftp server fr *ubuntu stuff
<juliux> s/fr/for
<willvdl> yeah, I ran out out of time unfortunately...
<willvdl> email was the quickest I had. We should start adding things like this to traditional ubuntu-marketing resources
<juliux> willvdl, i will take with some people in germany who makes the german ubuntu leaflet perhaps we can desing a nice edubuntu one
<juliux> willvdl, i personal don't like a leaflet in din a 4
<willvdl> yeah but we needed to go with an existing template tht Canonical used
<willvdl> so that we could get 1000 copies made for BETT
<juliux> ahh
<juliux> great
<willvdl> cbx33 drafted that in record time :)
<juliux> perhaps we should talk with riched and jono if we can make a news version which will also be sponsored
<willvdl> Yip. am already on it
<willvdl> We want a whole range of materials for all level of edubuntu users
<juliux> great
<juliux> i am sure we will translate it to german;)
<juliux> and we will produced a german version
<willvdl> excellent
<DivineOmega> noobs
<tsmithe> hi
<jenda> Spam-a-lamma-ding-dong: http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Command_Line
<tsmithe> hi jenda
<jenda> hello :)
<tsmithe> thats not funny - even in an automockingly (hmmm whats the real word for this?) kind of way...
<jenda> I find it funny.
<willvdl> I swear by uncyclopedia
<tsmithe> hmm
<somerville32> jenda: ping
<jenda> somerville32: pong
<somerville32> jenda: We need to write Heard 2
<somerville32> jenda: When are you going to send me the pw for the ml? :)
<jenda> somerville32: ah, as soon as I ask Jane to add you :)
<jenda> I was hoping I'd add more people, if they volunteered, so I wouldn't have to request it several times.
<jenda> somerville32: email and LP account link, please?
<somerville32> cody-somerville@ubuntu.com
<somerville32> http://launchpad.net/~cody-somerville
<jenda> now, say hello to ubuntulog ;)
<somerville32> Hello ubuntulog!
<jenda> 
<juliux> somerville32, which gobby server are you using for uwn at the moment?
<somerville32> Yours
<juliux> ok
<BHSPitMonkey> what all is gobby used for?
<BHSPitMonkey> I thought it was just like, collaborative text ed or something
<somerville32> It is
<BHSPitMonkey> k
<somerville32> It is only used when we edit the UWN collaboratively
<BHSPitMonkey> ah.
<BHSPitMonkey> I hear it mentioned a bit elsewhee
<BHSPitMonkey>                                      r?
* BHSPitMonkey idles
<bethko> So what is going on what the gobby server?
<somerville32> What do you mean?
<bethko> the topic says to ask about it
<somerville32> oh, hehe
<juliux> gn8 all
<somerville32> jenda: Jan seems to be around
<jenda> huh? who? where?
* beuno waves
<beuno> somerville32, ping
<somerville32> pong
<beuno> all good?
<somerville32> Whats all good? lol
<beuno> :/ direct translations from spanish don't always work well
<beuno> how are you?
<somerville32> I'm good. Thanks :)
<somerville32> s/good/well
<beuno> was wondering if you needed help with the herd2 thingi
<beuno> e
<somerville32> I do, I do
<somerville32> lets hop onto gobby
<beuno> already there
<somerville32> I've never done this before so it'll be a learning experience for both of us
<beuno> heh, great
<somerville32> elkbuntu, ping
<elkbuntu> somerville32, pong, but busy
<somerville32> elkbuntu, Please login to gobby when you get a chance. :)
<elkbuntu> im not going to have time for another 7 hours
<beuno> elkbuntu: I'd like to catch a few minutes a your attention some day
<somerville32> I wonder how I'm going to manage to write this when I don't even use Ubuntu
<somerville32> lol
* somerville32 uses Xubuntu.
<beuno> heh
<beuno> well
<beuno> if you can help me digg up info
<beuno> I can write
<somerville32> Just refer to the old UWNs
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> They have all the feisty changes
<somerville32> Plus look at the specifications on launchpad
<beuno> something about the mailing lists was said also
<somerville32> Yup
<beuno> the problem is knowing what's in herd2 that wasn't in herd1
<somerville32> That would be a good place to check too
<somerville32> I would refer to the UWNS
<somerville32> All the work is alrighty now pretty much
<somerville32> Just find interesting paragraphs
<somerville32> Expand on them
<somerville32> Attach some images
<somerville32> And tada!
<somerville32> crimsun: ping. Will you come help write Herd 2? I gotta run.
<crimsun> gobby.uc?
<somerville32> ubuntu.juliux.de 6523
<beuno> well
<beuno> I'm out of ideas
<beuno> and if you're leaving cody, then maybe we should just dump this to the wiki
<beuno> so anyone else can pitch in
<beuno> *moved*
<somerville32> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd2
<beuno> I goto run in 10 too
<beuno> so that's what I could come up with
<beuno> I'll try and take another shot it at in a while
<beuno> "at it"
<MitchM> jenda: Can you access diy.devubuntu.com ?
<tsmithe> i can... but then i'm not jenda
<jenda> MitchM: yep
<jenda> both, http and ftp
<MitchM> hmm -- stupid firewall :P
<MitchM> yeah -- something is funky with my test router
<MitchM> :-P
<MitchM> thanks for checking :)
<MitchM> lolers -- looks like someone at my work tried accessing my server
<MitchM> and my server doesnt like that :)
<MitchM> blocked my companies WAN ip
<MitchM> :-P
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-11
<rjian> somerville32 u thee?
<rjian> u there?
<somerville32> Yes.
<rjian> i just received the   ubuntu-marketing Digest, Vol 15, Issue 13  
<rjian> in my indox.
<nick1> sweet
<somerville32> Thats not UWN
<somerville32> Thats the mailing list
<nick1> ah :/ yeah
* somerville32 slaps rjian upside the head.
<nick1> lol
<somerville32> BODY: Bayesian spam probability is 99 to 100% <-- UWN 26
<somerville32> lol
<poningru> somerville32: ping
<poningru> are we working on herd2?
<somerville32> Its ok the wiki
<somerville32> *on
* poningru is back in full force
<somerville32> Needs a *lot* of work
<BHSPitMonkey> what's on who's wiki
<poningru> BHSPitLappy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd2
<poningru> its on THE wiki
<poningru> somerville32: we should probably throw up a todo page
<BHSPitMonkey> crazy talk.
<poningru> whats there left to be done?
<somerville32> ponigru: Umm... a lot, lol
<somerville32> Herd 2 is crap right now
<poningru> elkbuntu: can you help with screenshot magic?
<poningru> somerville32: hehe no I meant for that page
<elkbuntu> poningru, nope, busy :(
<poningru> not for the os
<somerville32> poningru, me too :P
<somerville32> elkbuntu, become unbusy then :P
<poningru> aww
<poningru> thats meant
<poningru> mean*
* poningru hugs elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> somerville32, that will be after LCA has happened, until then, sorry
* somerville32 clones elkbuntu.
<poningru> I will put up the screenshots... if someone can shadowify it
* poningru installs feisty on his 2 gig partition
<poningru> somerville32: can you put together a todo list?
<poningru> that would greatly help out
* xipietotec installs Bambi on poningru's main partition
<somerville32> sure
<poningru> thanks man
<poningru> bambi???
<somerville32> Wait...
<somerville32> you want me to make it? :P
<poningru> somerville32: yes sir
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I don't even run Ubuntu
<somerville32> I'm an Xubuntu guy
<poningru> ok frackin a
<poningru> I'll go install it and put this together
<somerville32> Awesome :)
<somerville32> Thanks a bunch!
<poningru> :(
<poningru> xipietotec: you know being high doesnt give you the right to molest small animated animals ;P
<xipietotec> poningru: why not? furries do it all the time
<poningru> eew
<xipietotec> and I have said nothing about being high! =P
<poningru> well you know... I just assumed
<poningru> isnt that your natural state?
<xipietotec> =P I'm not high everyday nor all the time
<poningru> could have fooled me
<poningru> :p
<xipietotec> maybe naturally goofy, but not actually "on something" all the time =P
* xipietotec despite the fact that I am now
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> oh did you see mako blogged about us?
<xipietotec> mako?
<poningru> mako hill
* xipietotec knows not
<xipietotec> who is this person?
<xipietotec> linky
<poningru> ...
<poningru> MAKO HILL man
<poningru> he stays with liz
<poningru> well same apt
<poningru> complex
<poningru> xipietotec: how long have you been in freeculture?
<xipietotec> not lonk
<xipietotec> long
<poningru> oh hehe
<poningru> ok
<poningru> well mako hill is a general freecultury guy
<poningru> ubotu: mako hill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mako hill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xipietotec> and he blogged about freeculture or just us in particular?
<poningru> yes freeculture.org
<poningru> http://mako.cc/
<xipietotec> ....I read it...he um....wrote a big long post that came to no conclusion, and left me confused by what me meant about differences in definition and what kind of definition he supported
* jenda stares at xipietotec: how can you even think of Ubuntu and not know Mako :)
<xipietotec> jenda: I don't know alot of people! =(
* xipietotec learned who Lessig was a few months ago
<poningru> xipietotec: hehe
<poningru> did you see the 23c3 speech
* xipietotec barely knows who mark shuttleworth is =P
<xipietotec> poningru: link?
<jenda> Who is Lessig? :)
<poningru> did you see how lessig made couple of jabs at mako
<poningru> http://www.lessig.org/blog/
<poningru> hold on looking for that speech
<xipietotec> found it
<poningru> jenda: founder of cc
<poningru> sits on eff board
<jenda> poningru: Just kidding :)
<poningru> wrote free culture the book
<poningru> oh hehe
<poningru> :p
<poningru> anyone know where newz2000 is?
<poningru> I have been looking for him forever
<poningru> sent like a gajillion emails no response
<somerville32> jenda: ping
<somerville32> jenda: You're a forum admin or moderator?
<jenda> yes
<poningru> somerville32: whats the gobby addy?
<somerville32> ubuntu.juliux.de
<somerville32> port +1
<poningru> uh...
<poningru> port 1?
<juliux> 5623
<poningru> cool thanks
<poningru> uh... it says host not found
<somerville32> I most likely mistyped
<poningru> juliux?
<juliux> hm no ubuntu.juliux.de is right
<poningru> are you sure thats the port?
<juliux> i will check it
* poningru thinks about just nmaping
<juliux> can you ping ubuntu.juliux.de?
<poningru> yes
<poningru> rotherbaum.ju.de
<juliux> sure
<juliux> the port is 6523 sorry
<poningru> ah
<poningru> password?
<poningru> juliux?
<juliux> i msged you the password
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<juliux> jenda, i have response for the stickers;)
<juliux> jenda, can you make me a good price for 1000 ubuntu, 1000 kubuntu and 500 edubuntu powered by stickers?
<jenda> juliux: yep
<jenda> lemme think...
<jenda> jenda: I think I can fit into 250 comfortably.
<jenda> err... juliux :)
<jenda> is that sufficient?
<juliux> thas sound realy good
<jenda> great.
<jenda> Do I get another shirt for that?
<jenda> :)
<jenda> just kidding.
<juliux> we will see
<juliux> so we will say 270 incl ship it to germany right?
<jenda> plenty good enough.
<jenda> juliux: I'll check with the printer.
<jenda> Don't consider it final till then :)
<juliux> jenda, pls check it
<jenda> writing the email right now.
<juliux> jenda, if i have the real price i will give it to the rest
<jenda> ok
<jenda> juliux: I think I'll have the quote later today, or tomorrow.
<juliux> thats fine
<jenda> I'm ordering a total of about 4000 stickers.
<jenda> 1000 cost me 78 previously - so this should cost about 314, or less.
<juliux> perhaps we will order more then the 2500, it depends on the price;)
<jenda> ok :)
<jenda> that'll further change the price ;)
<juliux> lol
<juliux> or less;)
<jenda> don't worry - it'll make it better, not worse.
<jenda> It won't be more than 250, I think I can guarantee that.
<juliux> cool
<jenda> and - anything that remains extra will join the other money I have, and will slowly get lost on quiz prizes, or until I find a good use for it :)
<jenda> (flyers were one cash-losing thing I was considering)
<juliux> jenda, do you know that with conrad linde is? i wrote him two e-mails but i get no response
<jenda> nope, sorry no idea.
<juliux> jenda, we can sponsore some dvds 
* jenda clears throat - I'm looking for a way to spend the money ;)
<jenda> But of course, it's welcome ;)
<jenda> for the quiz, for example, definitely.
<jenda> I'm sure posters will get boring after a while :)
<jenda> BTW - how did you like them?
<juliux> there are great
<juliux> but a little bit so small
<jenda> hmm :)
<jenda> I'm planning the big ones, you know that :)
<juliux> yes i know
<jenda> It's tough, though - I'm not sure if there'll be enough demand.
<jenda> I'll wait till I make a bit more money as a reserve, then I'll do it.
<juliux> great
<juliux> jenda, are you on the next uds?
<jenda> juliux: I intend to.
<jenda> as long as it's afte March 5 :)
<juliux> jenda, cool perhaps we will meet there, i will try to get a sponsorship;)
* jenda too :)
<somerville32> I'm going to try and get sponsorship too
<jenda> But if I can't I think I'll do my best to pay for it myself.
<somerville32> jenda: You must be able to pay for it with all the revenue from the posters? ;] 
<jenda> haha :)
<jenda> I wouldn't use that money for it.
<jenda> And - it would be at most 1/4 :)
<somerville32> hehe
<juliux> jenda, the flight to spain is not the problem for me, but the rest
<jenda> indeed.
* juliux has only 500 a month
<jenda> hehe
<juliux> wb poningru 
<jenda> juliux: 1.5  the average pay in CZ ;)
<poningru> hey
<poningru> the install crapped out on me
<poningru> so no screenshots from me :(
<juliux> jenda, but not in  or?
<jenda> wait, I'm wrong, kill me - it's about 0.8  the average pay.
<juliux> in  ?
<jenda> well, converted.
<juliux> jenda, ah
<jenda> It's 14000 CZK, and the average pay is some 20000.
<juliux> jenda, but you have to pay less for living in CZ
<jenda> so, 0.7 times, even.
<jenda> that's very true.
<jenda> In fact, we are allowed to live for free ;)
<jenda> (just kidding you)
<juliux> i know
<juliux> poningru, do you have a link to the herd2 iso?
<juliux> i found only herd1 images
<poningru> cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live
<poningru> well herd2 hasnt been released yet so...
<juliux> ah 
<juliux> i will wait for the herd2 iso;)
<poningru> meh wont be much different from whats on daily-live
<poningru> shower
<jenda> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1997631&postcount=3
<jenda> juliux: ^
<juliux> jenda, ?
<jenda> herd 2
<juliux> ah i only see one post and not the thread
<poningru> jenda: need help writing the release candidate
<jenda> poningru: I'm sorry, can't.
<jenda> juliux: aha, sorry, click in the top rigth corner.
<jenda> where it says thread: blabla
<jenda> :)
<juliux> i found it;)
<jenda> juliux: pasted the wrong link.
<jenda> :)
<poningru> link me
* juliux will download the edubuntu current image
<jenda> poningru: I've only got some 4 days to learn a semester's worth of roman law.
<jenda> :/
<jenda> I'll bbl
<juliux> jenda, good luck
<poningru> gl
<poningru> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=507159 <-- gavin that one
<poningru> err wrong channel
<somerville32> poningru, How Herd 2 going?
<poningru> coming along
<poningru> watch the progress in gobby
<poningru> doing it all there
<jenda> somerville32: who wrote "Kubuntu Developer's Meeting" in #27?
<somerville32> Nixternal
<somerville32> Why?
<jenda> mhb wanted to know.
<somerville32> Who is mhb?
<poningru> can someone do some spell checking?
<poningru> I wished we could have done kubuntu herd2 as well :(
<jenda> somerville32: a czech kubuntu guy
<somerville32> poningru, I can
<poningru> thanks
<somerville32> poningru, If you copy it back to the wiki, I'll use Firefox's built in spell checker
<poningru> I did
<poningru> oh hehe I didnt think of that
<poningru> but yeah thanks
<somerville32> done
<poningru> sweet
<somerville32> Borrow some graphics from previous flights and flocks and packs or what ever they've been
<lotusleaf> Admiral
<WaterSevenUb> somerville32, Hi. To produce the Feisty changes section in the UWN you've used some script? I was wondering what possibilities there are to make easier the process of translation of this section. There are some program descriptions translated so... Maybe you can put it somewhere?
<WaterSevenUb> (the script)
<WaterSevenUb> somerville32, I'll ping you later.. I've to leave now...
<juliux> evening
<somerville32> evening
<WaterSevenUb> somerville32, hi....
<somerville32> hi...
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> ;] 
<WaterSevenUb> :)
<WaterSevenUb> somerville32, have you seen my question in the backlog?:)
<somerville32> nope
* somerville32 crashes
<somerville32> *crashed
<WaterSevenUb> 04:43	WaterSevenUb	somerville32, Hi. To produce the Feisty changes section in the UWN you've used some script? I was wondering what possibilities there are to make easier the process of translation of this section. There are some program descriptions translated so... Maybe you can put it somewhere?
<WaterSevenUb> 04:43	WaterSevenUb	(the script)
<somerville32> I'm not sure how we would do that
<somerville32> I pull the data from the e-mail
<somerville32> And the e-mail is in English
<WaterSevenUb> What e-mail? 
<WaterSevenUb> feisty-changes?
<somerville32> Yup
<WaterSevenUb> somerville32, do you select all of them or just a few of the uploads?
<somerville32> All of them
<somerville32> and then we filter them out so only new releases get listed
<WaterSevenUb> somerville32, by new releases you mean completely new programs uploaded, or a new version of a program?
<somerville32> new version of the program
<WaterSevenUb> somerville32, the only way, since the spec of translation of long program descriptions is not implemented, is to use the short description of the .desktop entries of each program... :-/ it's the only thing mostly translated. Sometimes they are enough, most of the times, they aren't.
<somerville32> Unfortunately thats impossible
<somerville32> I would have to download each individual package and extract the file to get the info
<somerville32> It simply isn't worth it
<WaterSevenUb> somerville32, no no, I'm not asking you :-) I was wondering.... with a full rosetta tgz .... 
<somerville32> Ah, maybe
<WaterSevenUb> if it would be worthwile or not :)
<somerville32> WaterSevenUb, I don't think it would be
<somerville32> I can't very well display all the translations for each package we do
<somerville32> That would be insane
<WaterSevenUb> Hum?:) I was thinking in: get the list of programs; generate their descriptions using rosetta tgz; translate the english changes only (not the program desc) mentioned in the original UWN....
<WaterSevenUb> Much easier probably...... use the translations of a bunch of UWN and create a list of the programs and their description, translated... to be easily reused.
<somerville32> They are written manually each time
<WaterSevenUb> you mean, the changes?
<WaterSevenUb> but you take the desc out of "debian/control"?
<somerville32> Nope
<WaterSevenUb> aah :)
<WaterSevenUb> oops.
* WaterSevenUb realizes there is no escape :-D
<bapoumba> hello :)
<jenda> hello bapoumba :)
<jenda> welcome to the channel.
<bapoumba> hello jenda
<jenda> I've gotta run away, atm, though.
<bapoumba> finally got some time to visit
<bapoumba> oki
<bapoumba> see you at some other time :)
<jenda> I'll be back in 30
<jenda> and briefly inbetween ):
<jenda> *;)
<bapoumba> oki
* jenda fails at smiley
<bapoumba> :-*)
<bapoumba> this one you mean ?
<tsmithe> jenda! you don't welcome me to the channel!
<jenda> tsmithe: because you come every day ;)
<tsmithe> shush!
<jenda> Mind, no one greets me to the channel, because I never really come.
<somerville32> jenda: Thats because you never really leave
<jenda> mhm :)
* jenda pets his bip
* tsmithe also pets his bip
<tsmithe> we could have a bip party! and bring all our little bips!
* tsmithe also never leaves... (in spirit)
<somerville32> I hardly leave
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I just don't sleep
<tsmithe> dont you use a bip?
<tsmithe> arent you coming to the bip party?!
<bapoumba> somerville32, is that you Cody ?
<somerville32> Maybe
<bapoumba> ^^
<bapoumba> would Launchpad be lying ?
<somerville32> ;] 
<bapoumba> pleased to meet you :)
<somerville32> Please to meet you too :] 
<somerville32> *pleased
<somerville32> Gah, can't type today ;] 
<bapoumba> no problem ;) I wont feel bad then
<tsmithe> hi meatballhat
<meatballhat> howdy!
<tsmithe> how's all?
<meatballhat> work :P .... blech
<meatballhat> anything exciting happening in this channel today :)
<jenda> oi, meatballhat :)
<meatballhat> ?
<meatballhat> jenda: oi! :D
<jenda> umm... /me scans logs...
<tsmithe> see! i don't even get an oi...
<meatballhat> tsmithe: oi :D hehe
<jenda> meatballhat: yeah, juliux ordered about 3000 stickers earlier today...
<tsmithe> yay!
<jenda> and bapoumba payed us a visit...
<bapoumba> ^^
<meatballhat> good good!  I've been following her email thread
<meatballhat> bapoumba: hallooo!
<bapoumba> hello meatballhat 
<bapoumba> which one ?
<meatballhat> hm.... about the, er ... /me looks at email
<meatballhat> sorry ... distracted :) ... I'm actually still at work
* bapoumba cannot get an irc connecxion at work :/
<bapoumba> -c
<jenda> -x ;)
<jenda> +t
<bapoumba> connection 
<bapoumba> huess so :/
<jenda> 
<bapoumba> guess so
<meatballhat> I'll be back in a few .... someone just yelled for a favor :P
<bapoumba> ho we finished translating UWN it was 1:00 am last night, I am so tired ;)
<jenda> hehe :)
<bapoumba> we could not get to the sobby server a couple weeks ago
<bapoumba> on of us set up a server at home
<bapoumba> so we are still using gobby
<meatballhat> bapoumba: now I remember!
<meatballhat> about the ubuntu-women meeting ... 
<bapoumba> ok
<meatballhat> I'm very interested in the development of this
* meatballhat is male, but ....
<bapoumba> it's being held right now
<jenda> not _that_ interested, it seems :)
<bapoumba> I'm going to sleep ;)
<bapoumba> good night everyone :)
<jenda> So am I.
<jenda> good night.
<tsmithe> night jenda
* tsmithe should go to bed soon
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-12
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, seems I edited UWN 28 to add information, but I may not have done that
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:jenda] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 27 released, UWN 28 in progress for Jan 15th | ask about the gobby server | The DIY project can use your help - check the todo list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite
<atoponce> question: who runs ubotu?
<jenda> answer: Seveas
<atoponce> jenda: though so. thx
<jenda> np
<lotusleaf> atoponce: also see #ubuntu-bots
<atoponce> can you /invite it?
<lotusleaf> jenda: how go the roughcut tshirt sale plans?
<lotusleaf> atoponce: there's a wiki or some sort of page for it
<lotusleaf> listing various commands
<jenda> lotusleaf: cancelled.
<lotusleaf> jenda: really, why?
<jenda> lotusleaf: because the german shirts are just so great :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: oh? a different design?
<atoponce> #ubuntu-nebraska wast just setup last night. they have ubotu in #ubuntu-midwest, now want it in their new channel
<lotusleaf> jenda: was there not enough demand for the roughcut design?
<lotusleaf> atoponce: send a memo to seveas?
<lotusleaf> atoponce: via memoserv
<atoponce> lotusleaf: yeah. will do
<atoponce> thx
<lotusleaf> yw ;)
<jenda> lotusleaf: no, I just don't want to compete with juliux.
<jenda> lotusleaf: his shirts are perfect.
<jenda> lotusleaf: I'm wearing one right now :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: oh, did someone else make them with that design?
<atoponce> ubotu for logging the meetings?
<jenda> No, diff design, lotusleaf, but still great.
<lotusleaf> jenda: linky, plz? :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: darn, I was hoping for your roughcut tshirts, though I'm sure it wouldn't be difficult for someone else to do
<lotusleaf> atoponce: dunno about that but there is a bot or bots that log some channels
<jenda> lotusleaf: http://diy.devubuntu.com/polo.jpg
<lotusleaf> thx
<atoponce> seveas own ubuntulog also?
<jenda> lotusleaf: oh well, I might revisit the project, but there's just too much to work on, and the pull isn't so strong since shirts are available.
<jenda> atoponce: I think that's fabbione.
* atoponce thinks that's the bot we're after
<lotusleaf> jenda: roger that, what's on the back of abovementioned link jpg?
<jenda> lotusleaf: usually nothing, but I'm sure that guy leaned a bit too close to the wall.
<jenda> ;)
<lotusleaf> heh
<lotusleaf> nothing on the back?
<lotusleaf> darn, see that's where the roughcut design shines
<lotusleaf> the jpg(s) examples of the roughcut tshirt f/b was awesome
<jenda> hmm
<lotusleaf> very nice work on the devubuntu site, I really like the layout
<jenda> thanks, that's mostly meatballhat's work.
<lotusleaf> really, very nice
<jenda> He's priceless :)
<jenda> (For everything else, there is MasterCard)
<lotusleaf> ha
<lotusleaf> jenda: was there a font license conflict over the roughcut design or something?
<jenda> Not at all.
<jenda> I even finally got Canonical's ack yesterday :)
<lotusleaf> awesome :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: so would postponed be a better word rather than cancelled for the roughcut tshirt plans? :)
<jenda> lotusleaf: postponed to unknown, I guess :)
<lotusleaf> yay! so there's a chance
<jenda> I can't guarantee I'll do it, but everything's ready for it.
<jenda> beuno!
<lotusleaf> awesome, thanks
<beuno> jenda!
<jenda> Cwap! My chair fell apart, brb
<beuno> lol
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> rofl
<jenda> ok, it's fine now :)
<slytherin> Anyone listening to suggestions/corrections?
<jenda> slytherin: we're one big ear.
<lotusleaf> slytherin: this channel is logged, yes. :)
<lotusleaf> slytherin: have you discovered the marketing mailing list, yet? :)
<slytherin> jenda: lotusleaf: Sorry for being idle this much time. Kind of busy. In the latest Her2 announcement, the link to ZeroConfNetworking is broken. Looks like it was relative url when the page was on wiki.
<bapoumba> Hello :)
<meatballhat> bapoumba: (yes, I'm an hour late in saying it) hello!
<bapoumba> :D
<bapoumba> meatballhat, time for dinner here, I'l be back in an hour or so 
<bapoumba> just on time for your reply ;)
* bapoumba is away: feeding the frankensteins
<juliux> jenda, ping
* bapoumba is back (gone 01:11:45)
<jenda> juliux: pong
<juliux> jenda, sorry it is allready clear what i want asked you
<jenda> kk
<sid> elkbuntu: Is there a public website to see the polls for Ubuntu users that you gave?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-13
<somerville32> jenda: ping
<jenda> somerville32: pong
<somerville32> jenda: http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org/
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Look at #ubuntu-marketing
<jenda> I know about it.
<somerville32> It looks like we take "shifts"
<somerville32> hehe
<jenda> Oh yes, I noticed that earlier today too :)
<jenda> (good night)
<somerville32> Nighty! :)
<somerville32> :) <-- another smiley to help him beat Jenda's smiling record.
<jenda> Screw you :)
<somerville32> hehe :)
<somerville32> The logs also confirm that tsmithe changes his nick WAY too much
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<somerville32> hehe :)
<somerville32> Did Herd 2 ever get done?
<tonyyarusso> It must have, because they removed the freeze for it.
<somerville32> I don't mean the release
<somerville32> I know that got done
<somerville32> I mean the release announcement :)
<tonyyarusso> oooh
<tonyyarusso> Haven't seen it
<somerville32> It is on the wiki
<somerville32> I don't actually use Ubuntu so I can't be too much help with it
* somerville32 uses Xubuntu. :)
<juliux> morning jenda 
<somerville32> jenda is rejoining from netsplit
<somerville32> He isn't getting up
<juliux> ahh
<juliux> sorry jenda ;)
<juliux> thxs somerville32 
<somerville32> np
<somerville32> :) :) :)
<BHSPitMonkey> hi
<BHSPitLappy> ahoy
<somerville32> :] 
<BHSPitLappy> yawn
<MenZa> juliux: http://menza.org/random/menza_shirt.png
<juliux> MenZa, cool
<beuno> jenda
<juliux> hi beuno 
<beuno> hey juliux
<beuno> how's it going?
<Burgundavia> hey everybody
<juliux> beuno, a lot of work
<beuno> hey Corey
<juliux> in two weeks i have my first of four examens
<juliux> hi Burgundavia 
<beuno> ah, so you're in jenda's club
<juliux> beuno, yes
<juliux> beuno, but an other university;)
<juliux> and an other country;)
<beuno> yeah, I know, but it seems it's hard work all over the world
<juliux> yes
<beuno> I'm trying to get the demo for the diy site up
<beuno> I'm a bit behind
<tsmithe> somerville32, i'll have you know i've been sure to keep from changing my nick! so now; i have had to resign myself to just going //nick TheGods or whatever :(
<tsmithe> and, yeah, i'm 17 hours late
<tsmithe> :P
<ryanakca> Warning: fopen(/var/www/diy.devubuntu.com/inc/debug_info.php) [function.fopen] : failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/diy.devubuntu.com/inc/conn.php on line 11     on http://diy.devubuntu.com/spread.php
<lotusleaf> jenda: ping
<beuno> ryanakca, yes, I'm working on that  ;D
<ryanakca> lol, kk :)
<beuno> it's fixed
<beuno> (sort of)
<beuno> ok, got some progress on DIY
<Burgundavia> beuno: looks goo
<beuno> yeag, it seemd gooey to me too   ;D
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> anyway, I need to grab some lunch
<beuno> ok ok, cya around
<somerville32> Hello Boys and Girls
<Burgundavia> hey somerville32
<tsmithe> hi cody
<lotusleaf> yo somerville32
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> We need to start hacking away at UWN 28
<somerville32> Burgundavia: Isabelle brought up a good point about naming
<Burgundavia> somerville32: naming of?
<somerville32> Are we  going to continue with consecutively increasing the issue number or are we going to start diving the UWN into volumes?
<somerville32> *dividing
<Burgundavia> why not use the Ubuntu naming scheme
<Burgundavia> ?
<Burgundavia> so this would be 07.2
<somerville32> Are we going to retroactively rename all the wiki pages?
<somerville32> And it isn't really the Ubuntu naming scheme
<Burgundavia> name, just leave them
<Burgundavia> \no, but a deriv of it
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> If no one has any objections, we'll adopt that system
<Burgundavia> great work on getting them out
<Burgundavia> I have been crazy busy recently
<somerville32> Burgundavia, The Herd 2 release announcement was below par 
<somerville32> But thats ok
<Burgundavia> that it existed is ok
<Burgundavia> now I really need to run to lunch
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Can you recap the CC for me in UWN 28?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: "recap" meaning get the four hours to what, a paragraph?  lol..that should be fun
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Seveas already did it
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, You just need to copy and paste and increase verbosity
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Um, okay - so am I copy-pasting, or what?
<tonyyarusso> Ah, cool
<tonyyarusso> Sure
<somerville32> Thanks a bunch :)
* somerville32 hugs tonyyarusso.
<tonyyarusso> have a link to seveas' thing?
<tonyyarusso> handy?
<somerville32> !cc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> ...
<somerville32> Erm
<somerville32> It is on the CommunityCouncilAgenda wikipage
<tonyyarusso> ok
<tsmithe> jenda, somerville32: you two around?
<somerville32> yup
<tsmithe> cool!
<tsmithe> wanna join my membership fanclub?
<somerville32> sure
<tsmithe> yay!
<Burgundavia> somerville32: minor note for the UWN; forums just past 2million posts
<tsmithe> oooh
<tsmithe> that's a lot
<lotusleaf> the forum rocks
<somerville32> Which forums? :)
<tsmithe> *the* forums
<lotusleaf> THE forums
<lotusleaf> heh
<somerville32> Burgundavia, So you're volunteering to write a section on it? ;] 
<Burgundavia> somerville32: no
<Burgundavia> I have a jakob neilsen book to read
<somerville32> No excuses now
<lotusleaf> lol
<jenda> lotusleaf: pong
<jenda> tsmithe: pong
<lotusleaf> jenda: hi, thanks for getting back to me. I was wondering if you could, please, update the DIY roughcut section with the latest from Madpilot, I believe he cc:'d you what he sent me last in late Nov. or Dec., the section on the server is outdated
<lotusleaf> jenda: but I'm sure on your devbuntu site you have the latest, still.. ;)
<jenda> aha
<tsmithe> jenda, are you going to join my membership fanclub?
<jenda> lotusleaf: well, diy.devubuntu.com is just a working copy ATM, and all the stuff there is only a little more than placeholders.
<tsmithe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TobySmithe
<jenda> lotusleaf: could you please check if doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing is up to date?
<lotusleaf> jenda: ah, I see
<jenda> tsmithe: I'll check.
<lotusleaf> jenda: sure, one sec
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> tsmithe: I'd be too soft on you if I just said 'yes' straight away, no? :)
<tsmithe> of course
<tsmithe> (not :P)
<lotusleaf> jenda: I can't tell, but I don't think so, because when he gave me the last set of files, including a new file, he updated the files and I added them to one .zip file so they could be downloaded all at once rather than in multi zips.. I don't have the bandwidth atm to redownload them to md5sum check
<lotusleaf> jenda: but you can grab the .zip @ http://lotusleafslinks.tuxfamily.org/obeyubuntu/
<jenda> lotusleaf: ok, I'll get back to that in about 2 months :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: if the md5sum checks out for all files they don't need replacing
<jenda> once the exams are over.
<lotusleaf> ha
<lotusleaf> jenda: take your time :) && thx
<jenda> I have a vague memory of unzipping that file and putting it up there, but not entirely sure.
<lotusleaf> oh well then nevermind =)
<jenda> Sorry :)
<lotusleaf> np :) appreciate your response regardless
<tsmithe> night everyone
<tsmithe> jenda, does that mean you'll join my fanclub?
<jenda> tsmithe: not just yet, I'll first have to think what I can actually say I saw you do :)
<jenda> Well, in essence... I guess you can expect me to be there...
<jenda> 
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> g'night
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> night
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-14
<jenda> Where is our next UWN?
<jenda> theCore: hey
<jenda> was there a quiz on friday
<jenda> ?
<theCore> jenda: I don't think so
<jenda> oh well, good, then :)
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<juliux> jenda, i have a question about the stickers
<juliux> do you have the ok for the stickers from jane?
<jenda> I believe so
<jenda> Actually, no.
<jenda> The logo is unchanged, so there is no need for it.
<juliux> better you ask her
<juliux> the trademarks kubuntu, ubuntu etc are registerd in germany
<jenda> Actually, it's Marilize that does this stuff, and I've spoken to her about the stuff.
<jenda> heh, too much stuff in that sentence :)
<juliux> so you have an ok from canonical;)
<jenda> I'll scour my inbox and PM you the particulars, if you wish.
<jenda> pep
<jenda> *yep
<juliux> if you say yes everything is fine for me;)
<jenda> ah, found it.
<jenda> There's just one remark - it has to state that it's a trademark.
<juliux> good
<jenda> I suppose it's worth asking them about that, in case of stickers, because they are tiny.
<juliux> another ting is that the kubuntu logo on the picture is  outdated
<jenda> juliux: I'll be making these all over again, so if you could link me to an up-to-date svg logo, that would be great.
<juliux> jenda, i think it is all in the wiki;)
<jenda> okeydokey, I'll try to find time for that this week.
<juliux> or ask the kubuntu people
<jenda> juliux: you sure you aren't interested in Xubuntu stickers, btw? :)
<juliux> jenda, perhaps 100-200
<jenda> Would give me a good enough excuse to print some, you know :)
<jenda> ah, cool.
<jenda> that's probably good enough.
<juliux> jenda, if i have a final price i can say you a number;)
<juliux> tea time
<jenda> ok
<jenda> I'm still waiting for the printer.
<jenda> BTW, once I have a final number, I can give an exact price ;)
<jenda> But that doesn't really matter - the printer gives one estimate price, and then the final one is never higher, and usually just a bit lower.
<jenda> !ubuntulog | juliux
<ubotu> juliux: ubuntulog is a logging bot run on various Ubuntu channels. You can read the logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<juliux> jenda, thxs 
<juliux> ;)
<jenda> 
<beuno> hellos
<beuno> hey jenda, I'd like some xubuntu stickers too
<beuno> many ppl in my LoCo are looking for them
<tsmithe> jenda is working
<tsmithe> dunno when he'll be back
<tsmithe> soon probably, knowing him
<beuno> aaah, ok ok, thanks tsmithe
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> tsmithe: correct :)
<tsmithe> awh
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> I just came, though, I really turned it off :)
* tsmithe oh sure
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> didn't mean a /me there
<jenda> hehe :)
<beuno> hey jenda  ;D
<jenda> beuno: check, I'll let you know once available :)
<beuno> ok ok, np
<tonyyarusso> Our gobby-for-dapper backport vanished.  See http://pkern.debian.net/
<beuno> tonyyarusso, yes, quite a while ago
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Did another one surface somewhere?
<beuno> not that I know of, I do know someone googled for it and found it
<beuno> maybe we can setup another mirror
<tonyyarusso> That would be good
<juliux> tonyyarusso, did you know how much traffic is there per month?
<beuno> tonyyarusso: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gobby/gobby_0.4.1-1_i386.deb
<tonyyarusso> juliux: Not a clue.
<juliux> tonyyarusso, ok
* juliux has only 35GB/month for free
<beuno> tonyyarusso: maybe we can add that same link
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Is that backported or for etch?
<beuno> I'm not sure, it's just a randome google search
<beuno> I've got around 5k of bandwidth per month
<beuno> so I can mirror it
<beuno> tonyyarusso: someone with dapper should try and install it
<tonyyarusso> beuno: That can be arranged.
<beuno> *that's 5k gb
<juliux> beuno, nice
<beuno> my company does hosting, so we have a couple of dedicated servers
<tonyyarusso> beuno: "It opened the installer but got an error: Dependency is not satisfiable libatk 1.0-0"
<beuno> not good
<beuno> maybe somene here still has it
<tonyyarusso> beuno: sparklehistory has Dapper to test, but not the old package.
<beuno> ok, well, we'll have to keep digging
<poningru> er hold on guys
<poningru> http://darcs.0x539.de/trac/obby/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/wiki/LatestGobbyOnUbuntuBreezy
<beuno> that's for breezy, does it work on dapper?
<beuno> tonyyarusso: can you get that tested?
<tonyyarusso> beuno, poningru: That looks like still 0.3?
<tonyyarusso> Breezy had 0.2
<tonyyarusso> we need .4
<poningru> ah hmm
<poningru> backporting .4 to dapper
<bapoumba> Hello :)
<beuno> hey bapoumba
<jenda> oi
<bapoumba> hello beuno and jenda :)
<jenda> How's life in France?
<jenda> err... a va? ;)
<bapoumba> a va ;)
<bapoumba> sunny Sunday ;)
<jenda> hmm...
<bapoumba> what's about you ?
<jenda> it's dark out right now... but that reminds me I didn't look out the window all day ;)
<bapoumba> ^^
<jenda> me? not good.
<bapoumba> it's dark here too
<tsmithe> and here!
<jenda> Studying for tomorrows exam.
<jenda> Still.
<bapoumba> ho ... Good luck ;)
* tsmithe is pretending to study for wednesday's
<jenda> And constantly looking for something else to do.
<jenda> :)
<bapoumba> I wont say the m.. word in here, but thinking about it for you ;)
<tsmithe> m word?
* jenda thinks
<bapoumba> tsmithe, in french
<tsmithe> ahh
* jenda thinks in french, then ;)
<bapoumba> to say good luck, there is a bad word 
<jenda> ah :)
<jenda> of course.
<bapoumba> ^^
* jenda consults the M! book when in need.
<bapoumba> You'll be okay jenda :)
<jenda> I'll do my best ;)
<jenda> Well, having no other choice after devoting all of this years time to anything but school :)
<bapoumba> I used to know that ;)
* tsmithe MUST do his english essay
<tsmithe> and his maths revision
<tsmithe> and write to his german exchange partner
* bapoumba MUST go thru 100+ essays to grades them :/
<tsmithe> that's easy
<tsmithe> get a random number generator
<jenda> bapoumba: French teacher? :)
<bapoumba> I've got a good ol' way to grade
<bapoumba> (biology)
<tsmithe> depending on the number, stick an A/B/C on it
<jenda> oooh :)
<jenda> nice
* tsmithe likes biology
<bapoumba> tsmithe, go up a staircase, send all the essay to a nice fly
<jenda> Was my fave subject before I chose... law over medicine :)
<bapoumba> top ones get top grades, bottom ones bad grades
<bapoumba> easy ^^
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> fun too!
<jenda> bapoumba: you should also check for nice hand-drawn pictures in them, if any.
<jenda> those should be moved up two stairs, IMO ;)
<bapoumba> jenda, too much work /o\
<tsmithe> jenda, who'd do medicine? /me would look into genetics, or neuroscience if he decides on biology at uni... or is medicine required for both?
<bapoumba> I'd have to think
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> do you know how to do the other thing i was going to ask but forgot?
<tsmithe> hmm/
<bapoumba> well depends on how the wind is blowing
* tsmithe tries to remember
<tsmithe> ah!
<tsmithe> i remember now
<jenda> tsmithe: well, it's prolly a diff system ;) We just go to med school, and specialise on genetics or neuro later.
<tsmithe> ah k
<tsmithe> do you know how some people got on the world challenge trip at school ( http://tibsplace.co.uk/venezuela ) ?
<jenda> tsmithe: funny how us computer geeks like the same sub-subjects in bio ;)
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> tsmithe: you're asking for something bad to happen to you ;)
<tsmithe> no i'm not
<tsmithe> i want you to guess the answer
<tsmithe> and i posted the link in case bapoumba didn't know what world challenge was
<jenda> tsmithe: _I_ am the certified spammer around here....
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> tsmithe: you mean you got the money needed?
<bapoumba> tsmithe, looking at your link
<tsmithe> no
<jenda> aha
<tsmithe> jenda, how they got on to the trip
<jenda> bapoumba: caution, he'll start asking for money in a while ;)
<tsmithe> (it was a competition)
<jenda> ...just before I start trying to sell some Ubuntu stickers ;)
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> tsmithe: no, no idea.
<tsmithe> ah ok
<tsmithe> well
<bapoumba> jenda, I see Cody got caught ;)
<tsmithe> huh?
<tsmithe> some people, well, they included... guess what? pictures!
<jenda> mhm
<tsmithe> in their essay
<tsmithe> on why they should get in
<tsmithe> one guy did it as two monkeys talking to each other!
<tsmithe> so pictures are useful
<beuno> and speaking of ubuntu stickers...
<beuno> jenda, I got a lot of users here requesting xubuntu stickers
<tsmithe> beuno, you're gonna donate? thanks!
<beuno> I always missread "donate" as "donut" for some reason
<tsmithe> :D
<beuno> just in case,
* beuno is not fat
<tsmithe> and you're not allowed to weedle out of my question
<tsmithe> !
<beuno> and now that I think of it, there are no donuts in Argentina...
<beuno> ;D
<tsmithe> which i must ask, cos jenda made me
<jenda> beuno: hmm, there will be some, I'm sure ;)
<beuno> what are you raising money for?
<jenda> tsmithe: aha :)
<tsmithe> beuno, http://tibsplace.co.uk/venezuela
<beuno> jenda, great, add me to the list and I might buy them and distribute them here
<tsmithe> aha indeed!
<jenda> beuno: how many might you be interested in? I'm guessing the price at $0.20-$0.30 apiece.
<beuno> jenda, I'll get a pol setup, but I don't think much more then 50-100
<jenda> that's good enough
<jenda> actually, very good ;)
<beuno> pol == poll
<jenda> kk
<beuno> tsmithe, what's the pound/dollar exchange rate?
<tsmithe> 0.57 ?
<tsmithe> $/
<tsmithe> no
<tsmithe> other way round
<tsmithe> :P
<beuno> and why does the text say 3500, and the fund raiser 4000?
<tsmithe> huh?
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> weird
* tsmithe looks at the code
<beuno> "This is all great, but to get there and to do this, each of us has to raise the necessary 3500."
<beuno> "Target:	4000
<beuno> Raised:	65"
<tsmithe> fixed?
<beuno> so, 10 dollars would be... 5 ?
<tsmithe> yeah about
<beuno> and 10 dollars is 30 pesos to me, which would be like eating twice and McDonalds, and not very much money for you
<beuno> but what the hell, at least that'll round the number up
* tsmithe dislikes high interest rates and valuable currency
<jenda> it's not the valuable currency that's the problem - it's the strong economy, tsmithe ;)
<jenda> You wouldn't be any better off in Japan, wanting a few hundred Yen.
<tsmithe> jenda, yeah i know
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> :)
<tsmithe> but a strong economy == good
<tsmithe> so i didn't want to badmouth that
<jenda> indeed :)
<jenda> I actually like small currencies - when you have a large one, all you end up with is that you have to split it up to bits :)
<tsmithe> i prefer
<tsmithe> that
<beuno> done, I always get sucked in by these things
<jenda> The Czech crows has 100 halers, but we already cancelled 1, 2 and 5 haler pieces a long time ago, and 10 and 20 h pieces a few years ago...
<beuno> my paypal account is 90% donations
<tsmithe> jenda, its neater
<jenda> tsmithe: which?
<beuno> I ended up givint $10 to the free nvidia drivers project, and I don't even own an nvidia card...
<jenda> anyway - now we're in the unpleasant situation of still needing 50 h pieces, but nothing else than that :)
* jenda donated $3 to stealthisfilm and some $11 to wikipedia.
<tsmithe> but none to me?
<jenda> yep :)
<tsmithe> jenda, with fractions
<tsmithe> bah
* jenda is evil
<tsmithe> yup
<tsmithe> give people who you don't know money, but none to me... i see
<beuno> lol
<beuno> it's there
<jenda> tsmithe: you don't qualify as a beneficial organisation :)
<beuno> 5 pounds
<jenda> well, sort of, I guess...
<beuno> oh
<tsmithe> i do!
<jenda> hehe
<tsmithe> thanks muchly beuno!
* tsmithe hugs beuno
<tsmithe> do you want an @tibsplace.co.uk address?
<beuno> lol, the akward hug was enough
<tsmithe> ok
<beuno> unless you want to redirect it to argentina@gmail.com
<beuno> and I can use that one to show off
<tsmithe> i can do that
<tsmithe> i was only offering a redirect anyway ;)
<beuno> hehehe
<tsmithe> somerville32, ping: do you want one?
<tsmithe> so beuno, is that you want one?
<beuno> yeah, why not
<tsmithe> name?
<beuno> martin.albisetti@tibsplace.co.uk?
<beuno> nah
<beuno> too long
<tsmithe> argentina? beuno?
<beuno> beuno
<beuno> beuno@
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> done
<tsmithe> "Your settings are being processed and will be available in approximately 5 minutes."
<somerville32> I donated $10 to tsmithe's fund
<somerville32> lol
<jenda> somerville32: we saw :)
<somerville32> You did? lol
<jenda> bapoumba> jenda, I see Cody got caught ;)
<somerville32> lol
<tsmithe> somerville32, do you want an @tibsplace.co.uk address?
<beuno> ;)
<somerville32> tsmithe, I don't really need one
<somerville32> However, I hope to see lots of photos tsmithe
<somerville32> And if I don't, I want a refund :P
<tsmithe> of course you do
<bapoumba> ^^
<bapoumba> I got caught :D
<tsmithe> huh?
<somerville32> Welp, I need to take my dog for a walk
* tsmithe just got muted on #ubuntuforums for advertising the fund
<bapoumba> have a good walk then
<tsmithe> beuno, do you have a site you want me to link to from http://tibsplace.co.uk/blog/index.php/sponsors ?
<beuno> uhm...  http://www.uluga.com.ar/
<beuno> (Argentina LoCo)
<tsmithe> okey
<tsmithe> done!
<tsmithe> thanks beuno
<beuno> np
<tsmithe> so jenda, you gonna donate for an email address?
<jenda> tsmithe: nope...
* jenda runs
<tsmithe> awh
<beuno> somerville32, what's up with UWN 28?
<somerville32> beuno: The same thing thats up with every UWN
<somerville32> :)
<beuno> it's suppose to be out tomorrow, right?
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> Would you like me to dump the Feisty Changes now
<somerville32> +?
<jenda> somerville32: there was no quiz this week, could you please just mention that, and leave the 'next week' and 'week after next week' sections in tact?
<jenda> I can't really do it now.
<beuno> I've goto get the DIY website working, but once I'm done with that, I'd be glad to help
<somerville32> Ok
<jenda> beuno++
<beuno> I've bene trying to add small bits to it
<jenda> ;)
<somerville32> I'm going to walk my talk and then do some real life stuff
<somerville32> tsmithe: Can you get started? Thanks.
<beuno> somerville32, sure go ahead dump feisty changes
* tsmithe is away doing english essay
<tsmithe> when it's done - i'll give feisty changes a look-see
<bapoumba> somerville32, tsmithe : feisty changes are quite difficult to translate ^^
<bapoumba> is this possible to make it in a list or something ?
<beuno> ok, one sections to go
<beuno> and then the backend
<beuno> and then I'll probably need jenda
<jenda> somebody needs jenda?
<jenda> beuno: when/what for?
<beuno> "will need"
<beuno> after I get the last section and the backend programed
<beuno> I'll need you to load some real content and see if it's what was expected
<beuno> and, the "design it!" section is... blank
<beuno> http://diy.devubuntu.com/make.php is already working from the DB
<jenda> indeed.
<jenda> I'll have time for that in about 22 hours.
<jenda> Is that OK?
<beuno> and all I have left to program is http://diy.devubuntu.com/get.php
<beuno> well, I didn't set the deadline, so it's not my call
<beuno> ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> rigth.
<beuno> ok, last section down
<beuno> backend left
<jenda> study down, sleep left.
<jenda> more study tomorrow, exam later.
<beuno> aahw, you got the best part left
<jenda> The only good thing is that it's at 6 PM
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> for today, yes.
<beuno> it's 7:45pm here
<jenda> quarter to midnight here
<bapoumba> same here ;)
<jenda> of course :)
<jenda> funny how europe sticks to the same timezone.
<jenda> convenient, too.
<beuno> yes, very much
<bapoumba> yep
* tsmithe is an hour before...
<tsmithe> *earlier
<tsmithe> not before! it's still the same time since the beginning of the universe...
<somerville32> Stop chatting and work on UWN 28 :P
<beuno> lol
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-07
<jcastro> mgunes: hi
<mgunes> jcastro, hi
<jcastro> what's up?
<mgunes> I was just writing about PolicyKit integration for the Alpha 3 release notes
<mgunes> should I just edit the wiki page and add it?
<jcastro> I guess?
<jcastro> I wonder if anyone from the marketing team is awake
<jcastro> mgunes: I don't think anyone would mind
<mgunes> cool, I'll add it. 
<jcastro> woo!
<jcastro> mgunes: pls put a placeholder in there while you're editing for the FF3 beta.
<mgunes> will do
<jcastro> I'm trying to think of what else has changed
<mgunes> me too :)
<mgunes> you'll write about FF?
<jcastro> yeah or I'll find someone who knows enough about it.
<jcastro> I was thinking of just putting that in there so we remember to talk about it
<mgunes> ok
<mgunes> jcastro, take a look and tell me what you think
<mgunes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha3
<jcastro> oh neat.
<jcastro> oh cool, I hadn't even noticed that that landed
<mgunes> doesn't really work as supposed at the moment, but we have the visuals, so :)
<somerville32> :)
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_72
<jchase> dugg
<boredandblogging> jchase: thanks
<juliux> happy new year katkin 
<katkin> Happy New Year juliux :)
<juliux> katkin, do you know if canonical will be at cebit?
<katkin> juliux: nope, we've decided not to attend Cebit this year
<katkin> juliux: do you know if anyone from the community is planning on going?
<juliux> we are planing
<juliux> that is why i am asking
<juliux> we try to get a booth at cebit
<juliux> katkin, but since last year it is a little bit difficult to get a booth because canonical wasn't in the linuxparc
<katkin> juliux: I see
<katkin> juliux: is there anything I can do to help?
<juliux> katkin, i don't think so
<juliux> we are talking with linuxnewmedia and the fair company directly
<katkin> juliux: ok, well let me know if there is anything else that I can help with
<juliux> if we have a booth you can help with a fast cd shipping;)
<juliux> katkin, we are also starting planing linuxtag in berlin and ubucon-de 2008
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-08
<juliux> morning katkin 
<katkin> hi juliux - sorry for not answering earlier - busy morning
<juliux> np
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-09
<juliux> hi MenZa 
<MenZa> hey
<osvald> http://osvalds.en101.com
<osvald> please see this
<osvald> http://osvalds.en101.com 
<beuno> spam :(
<wharp> well its a form of marketing
<wharp> Is the marketing team active, just not doing meetings?
<beuno> heh, didn't look at it that way
<beuno> I don't think it's been active for some months now
<wharp> yeah, me either
<wharp> the group as a whole?
<wharp> all 300+ members?
<beuno> well, individually I suppose everyone is doing *something*
<beuno> just not as a group lately
<wharp> ah
<wharp> that's a bit discouraging
<beuno> well, it can encourage you to get it back on track  ;)
<wharp> it could
<wharp> but I'm also trying to start a LUG, get our LoCo going, and take care of a 6 month old
<wharp> for starters
<wharp> any reason it's died down?
<beuno> I suppose because of lack of time
<wharp> ah
<wharp> :/
<wharp> lol
<wharp> its great, the guy says "hey, we can put this on youtube"
<wharp> oops, wrong channel
<beuno> :p
<wharp> was the team being over-zealous in what they're trying to accomplish?
<beuno> I'm not sure I can judge something like that, it's probably a break
<beuno> I'm sure it will revive pretty soon
<wharp> ah
<wharp> ic
<beuno> it sometimes just takes 1 or 2 people with enough time and energy
<beuno> the rest usually just follow once they see activity
<wharp> maybe I'll shoot an email to the ml
<beuno> wharp, might be what's needed  :D
<wharp> but I bet things would pick up closer to a release...though since the last meeting seems to have been in april maybe not
<beuno> it usually just takes some motivation and concrete goals
<wharp> is there a project lead?
<wharp> I mean team lead
<beuno> burgundavia (Corey Burger)
<beuno> but he's not around at the moment
<wharp> meaning not in channel, or hasn't been active lately?
<beuno> not in the channel, he is fairly active in general
<wharp> ok
<beuno> he's also a member of the Community Council
<wharp> huh
<beuno> it's a group of people we vote to represent the Community
<beuno> to take some decisions
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil
<wharp> oh, I know what it is, I was just commenting
<beuno> ah, right
<beuno> IRC doesn't always transmit the "tone" properly  :p
<wharp> yeah i understand that
<boredandblogging> beuno!
<boredandblogging> haven't seen you around lately
<beuno> boredandblogging!  :D
<beuno> I'm always *around*, just not very verbose  :p
<beuno> been a but overwhelmed with RL these past few months
<boredandblogging> cool, hope things are going well
<beuno> yeap yeap
<beuno> how are things with you?
<boredandblogging> beuno: not too bad, life is a bit slow at the moment...which is a good thing :-)
<beuno> boredandblogging, slow is good once in a while
<beuno> glad to hear it
<beuno> and also, UWN seems to be going along just great
<beuno> so kudos con that too
<boredandblogging> beuno: yeah, there are a couple of other people who are doing big chunks of the writing, so its not so overwhelming
<boredandblogging> i'm thinking of advertising that writers can speed up their membership process by helping out! :-P
<beuno> boredandblogging, you really should
<beuno> it would help
<beuno> and, as a bonus, it's true!  :D
<boredandblogging> exactly
<boredandblogging> should probably bring it up with corey one of these days
<beuno> yeap, don't know where he is now, it's odd he isn't online
<wharp> writing?
<boredandblogging> probably in class
<wharp> boredandblogging, what did you need help with writing on?
<juliux> wharp, most of first time ubuntu marketing members where students when they start with ubutnu and now some get a job or other work, ubuntu is not longer priority number one in there life
<wharp> ah, that makes sense
<juliux> wharp, so it is time for the next generation;)
 * wharp remembers the college days when he had plenty of time on his hands
<juliux> wharp, if i started with ubuntu i was a student with a lot of time and now i have to work 40h and more a week;)
<juliux> jenda, had also a lot of time
<juliux> and beuno also 
<juliux> and jenda and beuno are/where the most activ people here
<wharp> i understand, i've got a real job and a family so I don't have tons of free time
<wharp> hm, might have to make this a priority
<boredandblogging> wharp: just in general, we figure out stuff that needs to be in the UWN during the week and its gets written up on the weekends
<wharp> my english profs always said I should have majored in english and I enjoy a bit of writing so I wouldn't mind helping out some
<desertc> Coincidently, I was just having a roundtable discussion on this topic last night at our LUG meeting.
<wharp> which one? being busy? or writing?
<desertc> On the topic of discontinuation of Free Software promotion after college.
<wharp> ah
<wharp> that's a bit interesting
<wharp> I didn't get into it seriously until just recently
<wharp> which is several years after college
<wharp> when i was in college things were a bit less useable
<juliux> if your are a student you have a lot of time but no money, if you are employed you have money but no time;
<desertc> My position on the subject that it is even more important as a technology professional to get the word out about Linux and Free Software, because their employment is generated by businesses getting interested in Free Software technologies.
<wharp> that's true
<wharp> companies are always looking to do more with less so you'd think it would be a good fit all around
<wharp> boredandblogging, I'd like to help but I"m about to run.  I'm wharp on the wiki and lp, send me an email.
<desertc> I sat in amazement how people who were most impacted by whether the community used Free Software, said they had higher priorities than promoting Free Software.
<wharp> well I think they go through stages
<juliux> wharp, i shut down a lot of my ubuntu activites in the middle of the last year but is like a drug i need the work on ubutnu
<wharp> lol
<wharp> not everyone will jump into the community right at first
<wharp> and some never will
<juliux> wharp, i love to work with people from all over the world, i only have to do what i want, no boss who said what i have to do
<desertc> I am taking a hiatus from work, after 10 years in the field, to promote Free Software in my community.
<wharp> wouldn't that be nice
<wharp> I"d like to be a bit more independent, but at the moment I really need the benefits my job has
<desertc> I might be discovering ways to support myself doing it, too.  We'll see - but it is not a priority right now.  I do know that I am helping to open up businesses to Free Software, and I now know of dozens of employment opportunities.  I could get a job tomorrow with any other them doing work with Linux and Free Software.
<wharp> unfortunately the area I live in is very technologically backwards and there isn't much here for proprietary software, let alone FOSS
<desertc> So people who say work is more important that promoting Ubuntu are missing the point: Promoting Ubuntu provides that work.
<wharp> I'm trying to start some stuff in the area so that eventually there will be some business opportunities for myself in supporting FOSS
<desertc> wharp, those areas are the best areas to promote FOSS.
<desertc> I live in a community where everyone uses Microsoft technologies, and they would never consider anything else because MS is so entrenched.
<desertc> All the FOSS companies know this -- and they are trying to sell FOSS solutions outside the united states because switching from microsoft is so expensive.
<wharp> Yes, ideally I'd like to be able to target small businesses who likely don't have much infrastructure anyway, so there's less to convert.
<desertc> Do you see how it will be difficult for you to do this while the schools all teach Microsoft technologies, how your state government accepts only Microsoft Office documents, and how everyone in your community accepts Microsoft as the only standard for computing?
<wharp> Oh I completely understand.  You're preaching to the choir.
<wharp> And unfortunately i work for that government.
<desertc> Getting work in your community with Linux depends on someone getting the word out about Free Software.  It's in your best interest to do so.
<wharp> I am, it just doesn't happen overnight
<desertc> So, working for the government, you have the inside scoop on how the processes work and who the key people are who decide technology standards.  You are in a position to help move FOSS in your community 1000x better than when you were a student.
<wharp> Not so, I'm not at that level.  All that is done in the state capitol.
<wharp> time to head home, bbl
<desertc> See - that's something you wouldn't have known back in the day.  I am sure you could find out the details.
<desertc> (And this is how the discussion ended last night... people agreeing, then running off when the discussion of actually doing something came up.)
<wharp> well sorry if I have to go pick up my son, but this is what time I get off work
<desertc> I understand.  No hard feelings.  It's just that I've had this conversation a hundred times in the last year, and I know how it goes.
<desertc> Funny, though, now that I think about it.  When I talk with students about promotion, they say "what can I do, I have no money!", then I talk with adults and they say, "what can I do, I have no time!".  I have a suspicion that if they had both money and time that they would find another excuse.  :-D
<desertc> Honestly, I find my own excuses, too.  But I don't give up, either, so it is working out so far.  I am looking forward to doing projects in 2008.
<desertc> I just got off the phone with ASUS.  Got them to send a representative out here to talk to the community about their Eee PC running an Ubuntu derivative.  Good times.
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> I have no money nor no time, haha
<desertc> Was an interesting conversation last night, if you want to hear it.
<desertc> There was someone who had not been to a meeting in 8 months or so talking and talking about how the LUG should have been at some tech show he was at and how he thought we were wrong for not showing up.
<desertc> Someone else agreed with him and started talking their bit about how they thought the LUG should be doing more for the community.  Then someone else chimed in with their agreement.
<somerville32> lol
<desertc> Finally, I told them that I had been asking people whether they wanted to join my efforts to do FOSS promotion throughout the last year.  I concluded by saying, "just give me a weekend that you are free in the next couple months, commit to just one day even, and I will set up the rest.  I can be on the phone with google or ubuntu or other people and get funding for a table at an event or do any number of things I have planned.  just give me
<desertc>  a date!"
<desertc> ..... and no one in the room said anything.  It was astounding.
<somerville32> wow.
<desertc> And I wonder if the people even realize that they are doing it.  Because they just shrugged it off and went off to talk about something else and tip toed around the topic again.  I know that at least one guy only wanted to get something in place to generate sales leads, so I at least know what he was thinking.
<somerville32> lol
<desertc> At this time, I have a ton of time, and I also have a ton of funding avenues.  The club itself has hundreds of dollars that I can tap.  All I need are members who are willing to participate.  I sometimes question myself if I just am not inspiring them.  :(
<somerville32> I wish I lived where you are
<somerville32> Only 3 members at my LoCo team :)
<somerville32> Although hopefully soon more
<jenda> dammit, I always miss julius by a few minutes
<jenda> or hours
<jenda> occasionally days...
<jenda> heya somerville32 :)
<somerville32> Heya Jenda :)
<jenda> how's the winter up there?
<somerville32> thawing
<jenda> or, should I say, down there - you're technically more to the south than we are ;)
<jenda> aw, too bad
<somerville32> It was raining today
<jenda> Prague had a few cm of snow the past few days, but it's gone now too
<jenda> somerville32: blame the americans for global warming ;)
<jenda> somerville32: because what is Canada without the cold? ;)
 * jenda runs
<somerville32> hehe
<jenda> :)
<somerville32> Just an extension of the US
<jenda> :D
<jenda> Well, since you don't share their politics, it's nothing to be ashamed of :)
<jenda> Both the US and Canada are great places to live.
<jenda> Trust me, I tried :D
<somerville32> :]
 * somerville32 is listening to Paolo Nutini - Last Request [3:37 (15%)]
<somerville32> amazing tune ^^
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-10
 * wharp is back (gone 00:47:28)
<methods[laptop]> how do i install by category ?
<Burgundavia> methods[laptop]: sorry?
<methods[laptop]> i remember there was a way to install a whole category
<methods[laptop]> like desktop
<methods[laptop]> or games
<Burgundavia> aptitude might be able to do that, but this really isn't a support channel
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-11
<juliux> morning katkin 
<katkin> hi juliux :)
<juliux> katkin, jono announced the conferenc packs at the loco-contacts list is it right that orders should be send to you?
<katkin> nope - is that what he said?
<juliux> ny
<juliux> problems and questions should be directed to Kat Kinnie at kat DOT
<juliux> kinnie AT canonical DOT com :)
<katkin> problems and questions to me yes, not requests for the pack though
<katkin> it says on the wiki page:
<katkin> Conference Pack approval is at Canonical's discretion, and any left over materials should be shared with Loco Team members for other events. To request a pack, please email the following information to [MAILTO] info@shipit.ubuntu.com at least 4 weeks prior to the event:
<katkin>     *
<katkin>       Your name and LoCo team
<juliux> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2008-January/001904.html
<katkin>     *
<katkin>       Complete shipping address, including phone number.
<katkin>     *
<katkin>       The conference name, location, date and URL.
<juliux> that is why i asked
<katkin>     *
<katkin>       Information on the booth you will be manning
<katkin>     *
<katkin>       You should also add yourself to ConferenceAppearances
<katkin> this is the page with all of the info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<juliux> because on the wikipage is only shipit as address
<katkin> yep, that is correct
<juliux> good
<katkin> that is where people should request the packs - marilize will arrange the delivery of the packs :)
<juliux> ok then i will open a request for the two events in germany;)
<juliux> in march
<juliux> katkin, if somebody ask you for german marketing stuff pls give him my address we have setup a shipping for german flyers and other marketing stuff for the germanspeaking areas
<katkin> ok, will do :)
<katkin> have you spoken to Jono about LinuxTag yet?
<juliux> yes
<juliux> we e-mailed yesterday
<juliux> we will have a booth with for ubuntu,edubuntu,kubuntu, linux4afrika
<juliux> i will try to get the booth in the form of the ubuntu logo
<katkin> cool - I'm keen to help you in any way I can, apart from CDs (from shipit) and the conference packs (which you can order via the process detailed on the wiki), let me know if there is anything else I can do to help, or materials/collateral we can support you with
<katkin> and, even though Canonical won't have a booth at the event, we are also thinking of sponsoring it - I'll let you know once we have made a decision
<juliux> cool
<Riddell> any fridge editors about or are you all sleeping in the US?
<Riddell> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1290 needs checked and posted
<beuno> Riddell, published!
<Riddell> beuno: great, thanks
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-12
<iRRVi> okay heres a question: can i distribute ubuntu installed on computers that i sell along with install cd's (as long as i dont charge extra for them)? is this against any sort of TOS or something? is this the appropriate place to ask?
<desertc> As far as I know ( of course the official word has to come from Canonical ), you can distribute Ubuntu so long as you do not restrict access to the source code, and you can make the source code available upon request.
<desertc> There are no limitations on how much you sell the service of distribution, though.
<iRRVi> k thanks
<desertc> Oh, let me clarify, no limits on the binary distribute
<desertc> *distribution
<desertc> The source code distribution must be at cost or nearly at cost.
<Burgundavia> desertc: not quite right
<Burgundavia> iRRVi: you are welcome to do what you want with Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> however, you must follow the licenses that Ubuntu is under (largely the GPL, but a few others as well)
<Flannel> iRRVi: On a related note, be sure to check out the OEM install option on the alternate CD
<Burgundavia> that means you can charge whatever you want for those compouters
<Burgundavia> your only requirement is to tell users about their rights to the source code
<Burgundavia> for the selling of machines, a written offer for source code is a great way
<Burgundavia> desertc: be careful with offering legal advice
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: you have an extra /a> in your blog post
<desertc> Burgundavia: Ah, I see how these two statements differ.  Thanks.
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: thanks. I hate html and need to migrate off advogato
<Burgundavia> desertc: the only further restriction that Ubuntu places is the use of the trademark, but if he is selling default Ubuntu, it shouldn't be an issue
<desertc> I've seen this question come up before.  Is there some link I can send people who ask again?
<Burgundavia> preinstalled ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> there probably should be one
<Burgundavia> it should be on the ubuntu website
<Flannel> Burgundavia: I looked, didn't see one.  Might be looking in the wrong places
<Burgundavia> I haven't seen one
<Burgundavia> file a bug against teh websdite
<mrmonday> The full circle magazine meeting is on in 1 minute in #fullcirclemagazine if anyone is interested
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-13
<n2diy> any copywriters here? My local school board plans to spend big bucks upgrading their Windows system?
<somerville32> n2diy, whats your question?
<n2diy> somerville32: are there any copywriters/marketers here?
<somerville32> We're all marketers :)
<n2diy> yes, but any pros on board?
<somerville32> I don't know of anyone that does it for a living
<n2diy> ok, so anybody else doing it as a hobby, besides me?
<somerville32> I think we all do it as a "hobby"
<n2diy> In anybody propagating linux doing it? My local school district wants to upgrade Winders at $600 bucks per machine.
<n2diy> And raise the taxes, of  course.
<n2diy> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<desertc> n2diy: Sounds like a chance for someone to talk about open source in front of a school council meeting, in your area.
<desertc> Have you attempted to contact the Ubuntu Local Community Team in your area?
<n2diy> desertc: yes, that is why I thought I might get some pointers here?
<n2diy> desertc: we don't have a local community here, the local LUG is 30 miles away.
<desertc> Where do you live, please?
<n2diy> desertc: Carbon County, PA., USA
<desertc> Penn. has a wonderful Ubuntu Local Community Team, actually, in Philadelphia.  Have you tried to contact them?
<n2diy> desertc: Phila. is a two hour drive for me, the closest LUG is the Lehigh Valley LUG, an one hour drive for me.
<desertc> The team is actually state-wide
<desertc> Drop them a note on their mailing list, and I am sure they will get back to you with a solution.
<desertc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-us-pa
<desertc> The Ubuntu LoCos are different and function different than the LUGs in your area.
<n2diy> desertc: Roger that, I have email contact with the LVLUG, I'll look into the Phila. LUG
<desertc> ... and you would contact them in addition to the Ubuntu LoCo?  (just want to be sure I was clear)
<desertc> :)
<desertc> ...looking at all the channels n2diy is in.  You are already in the LoCo already, perhaps?
<n2diy> desertc: I don't understand your question?
<desertc> I thought you were not already involved with the Ubuntu LoCo project, but maybe I had the wrong idea.
<desertc> Good luck with your efforts, n2diy
<n2diy> desertc: I don't think I am? I tried to become a Ubuntu sponser, or whatever it is called, and I don't think I was successfull.? I haven't heard anything to indicate I was?
<n2diy> deserttc, ok, thanks.
<n2diy> desertc, ok, thanks.
<n2diy> desertc, good night.
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-01-07
<juliux> r/w 23
<hubuntu> hi there
<huayra> guys I'm thinking og a marketing campaign for Ubuntu. I want to kickstart it this weekend
<huayra> or maybe next week
<huayra> it involves basically many elements of our community, but it is meant to show Ubuntu as an option for professional users
<huayra> and not so professional too ;)
<huayra> so, anyone interested in the details?
<huayra> I'll be here for a couple of hours... let me know
<huayra> it involves a marketing campaign, an ad, a storyt/page adapted for Ubuntu LoCo sites (drupal), and the source for the whole material that's to be uploaded to SpreadUbuntu
<meoblast001> hi huayra 
<meoblast001> huayra: i would love to know
<huayra> hi meoblast001 
<meoblast001> hi
<huayra> ok, basically a guy I know saw this ad in a magazine and got a good idea
<huayra> have you seen the less than fries or less than coffee Microsoft ads?
<huayra> They have been running a campaign for like 4 years
<huayra> so I thought we could try something similar to that, but take the community angle
<huayra> S
<huayra> So I am working on it right now, but I want to get big attention to the campaign
<huayra> and so we need the LoCo teams to help out ;)
<huayra> let mw help you get an idea of what I mean
<huayra> http://microsoft.no/kaffekopp
<huayra> http://freecode.no/kaffekopp
<huayra> the picture in the ad was made by us
<huayra> @ FreeCode
<huayra> so, in an understandable language: http://www.ubuntu.ec/ruben/images/ubuntu/marketing/indesign%20package/freecode_sasm_trykk4Compressed.jpg
<huayra> see that link and you get the idea of the ad
<huayra> in the ubuntu.no site I am working with a preview of the LoCo site, but I'm having some javascript trouble
<huayra> what do you think?
<huayra> the svg produced by indesign
<huayra> is not that good, but has all the elements
<huayra> My plan is basically to make the code so people can just drop in in their drupal install as an article and change the links and text, publish all the elements so people can freely use it and announce the whole thing in the planet
<huayra> from there it should spread preety fast
<huayra> ideas? 
<huayra> meoblast001?
<meoblast001> oh sorry
<meoblast001> reading...
<meoblast001> what you said
<huayra> np
<meoblast001> huayra: does that come in english?
<huayra> well the text in the image is English
<huayra> but I have to change the "where the cookie crumbles"
<huayra> part
<huayra> and the text in the page will be in English, of course: http://freecode.no/cupofcoffee
<huayra> I have this beta ;)
<meoblast001> the MS ad is not available in english
<huayra> mm
<huayra> I'm not sure
<huayra> but they have this: lessthancoffee.co.uk
<huayra> lessthancoffee.com
<huayra> lessthanfries.com
<huayra> they have run that campaign for 4 years
<huayra> meoblast001 ?
<meoblast001> oh sorry
<huayra> np, I just want feedback
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> ahh ic
<meoblast001> sounds cool
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-01-09
<emet> hey
<emet> what is happening with SPREADUBUNTU ?
<emet> come on guys we need SpreadUbuntu up before the release of Windows 7!
<emet> I can set up Drupal and everything if you need help
<emet> ? :o
 * emet whistles
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-01-10
<PrivateVoid> hello all -- any posters or fliers for the Global Bug Jam suitable for handing out to the general public?
<boredandblogging> emet: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<boredandblogging> emet: or check this out http://huayra.wordpress.com/2008/11/10/announcement-spreadubuntu-01-codename-evan/
 * PrivateVoid looks now
<PrivateVoid> I would love to find some bug jam specific stuff too...
<Flannel> Oh yeah.... 
<Flannel> Getting that icon from whomever has it would be nice.
<Flannel> I'll ask dholbach or jono when I see them next
<Flannel> Thats one issue we ran into last time
<PrivateVoid> the bug jam logo?
<jono> Flannel, which icon?
<Flannel> jono: The bug jam logo
<Flannel> globe, bug over top, etc
<PrivateVoid> yeah that is nice... would look good a little bigger too
<Flannel> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3265/2550528941_5677fdf41e_o.png
<Flannel> Be nice to get the svg of it
<jono> Flannel, drop Daniel Holbach a mail: he can point you to the source
<Flannel> Aye, I'll just ping him when he gets on tonight
<emet> boredandblogging: is there editable source for those marketing materials? I found at least one grammar error in like 5 seconds of reading one
<Flannel> emet: spreadubuntu should be entirely editable.
<Flannel> Its just trying to aggregate all of the material everyone makes so its visible,
<Flannel> I haven't looked, but most of it comes from w.u.c/DIYMarketing, or the initial stuff anyway
<emet> it needs a lot of work
<Flannel> Indeed.
<emet> but this should be out there soon
<emet> I can help
<Flannel> emet: You're welcome to.
<boredandblogging> emet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu#Want%20to%20help?
<Flannel> emet: also: https://launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu
<emet> I'm working on one of the fliers right now
<meoblast001> Flannel: how is spreadubuntu comming?
<meoblast001> Flannel: i have an idea
<meoblast001> an elgg based ubuntu social networking site
<Rafik> Hello, I just received an invitation to a conference, someone will introduce FOSS and then I'll talk about Ubuntu. The proposed date is Jan 30th (I requested to delay to the first week of February). Is it too late to order a conference Pack ?
<hubuntu> Rafik, I believe you are out of luck this time
<hubuntu> it takes longer than the 19 days you have
<hubuntu> such things need to be planned a lot in advance
<hubuntu> :|
<Rafik> hubuntu: thanks
<Rafik> we'll do without, no matter :)
<Rafik> hubuntu: you are Rubén right ?
<hubuntu> yes Rafik 
<hubuntu> :)
<huayra> this computer logs me automatically with my old nick
<Rafik> Good job with spreadubuntu :)
<huayra> I hope we really get this off a lot more than we have the last month
<huayra> the thanks should really go to Evan and the rest of the team
<Rafik> I'll try to be more active beginning from Wednesday
<Rafik> Good
<huayra> cool
<huayra> we are revamping the whole concept
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-01-11
<huayra> going drupal 6 and being a lot more consistent in the apporach we take (translations specially)
<Rafik> I'd love to be more involved in
<Rafik> Is there any road map ?
<huayra> there is, but it's not updated :(
<huayra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu/Roadmap
<Rafik> huayra: I'm with you. don"t you think a meeting can be useful ?
<huayra> the idea is basically to keep our work coordinate with ubuntu releases in order to get attention from the community just before the release 
<huayra> so people upload their materioal and it still is relevant ;)
<huayra> I proposed a meeting next saturday, but realized wednesday that I can't attend :(
<huayra> As I posted to the list, we need this project reorganized and our wiki cleaned up
<Rafik> Ok. I'll try to organize some ideas and post them to the list. just let me finish mes exams first :)
<huayra> actually our milestones are kind of a roadmap... https://edge.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu/0.2/+milestones
<huayra> check it out to get an idea of where we want to go
<Rafik> okay
<Rafik> huayra: thank you. talk to you in five days
<huayra> good luck in your exams Rafik  :)
<johnc4510-laptop> new issue of UWN is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue124
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-01-15
 * Takyoji applauds for the progress/success with convincing the use of a HTML5-based player on YouTube.
<Takyoji> Almost 12,500 votes.
<Takyoji> Started at like 700 votes the day the first email on the mailing list was sent out.
<Takyoji> (in terms of the most popular 'idea' on Google Product Ideas for YouTube in regards of HTML5)
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-01-17
<Takyoji_> Some misfortune seems to have occurred today: http://helpshawnpowersfamily.chipin.com/help-shawn-powers-family
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-10
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-12
 * Linden940 is back (gone 43:24:06)
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-13
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-16
 * Linden940 is back (gone 33:56:12)
<Linden940> anyone here?
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-01-11
<astraljava> Hiya. A user suggested a correction on the Five Golden Rules... ebook, saying Xara LSX
<astraljava> sorry, accidentally hit enter too soon.
<astraljava> *saying Xara LX isn't called that anymore. www.xaraxtreme.org says "Formely known as Xara LX, it is based on Xara Xtreme for Windows..."
<astraljava> Does anyone in here happen to know who to contact to get that slightly incorrect information corrected?
